#maas 2013-01-07
<AskUbuntu> MAAS nodes ready but showing 0 cpu-count and 0 memory | http://askubuntu.com/q/237282
<smoser> rvba, nice sleuth work on bug 1092265
<ubot5> bug 1092265 in MAAS "Nodes fail to boot from local disk on raring" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092265
<rvba> smoser: heh, ta :)
#maas 2013-01-08
<roaksoax> rvba:  the boot problem is also present on cd install it seems
<rvba> roaksoax: this is not really surprising since the problem is in the file chain.c32 from syslinux-common…right?
<roaksoax> rvba: might be relsted but for dufferent reasons
#maas 2013-01-09
<nuclearbob> I've got some questions about how maas interacts with live images and ubiquity, can anybody help me out with that?
#maas 2013-01-10
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy! what;s the status of MAAS
<roaksoax> rvba: are there anything left we need for thje precise SRU?
<roaksoax> s/are/is
<rvba> roaksoax: as far as we're concerned, everything is in there.  Do you wanted to do something about bug 1086162?
<ubot5> bug 1086162 in maas (Ubuntu) "IPMI based power management default to IPMI 1.5 based authentication" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086162
<rvba> roaksoax: also, I suppose we can't SRU it before python-django is SRU'ed.
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah so we are going to the Technical Board for an exception for everything
<rvba> ah ok
<roaksoax> rvba: since a SRU team member also reviewed another SRU needed and got rejected
<roaksoax> rvba: and I think we should do something about that bug
<roaksoax> rvba: but that can potentially create an issue when detecting IPMI right?
<roaksoax> rvba: we need to detect the version itself
<rvba> roaksoax: I don't know if that's doable to be honest, but letting the user configure it (see the diff I added in my last comment) was one solution.
<roaksoax> rvba: i'd say go for it
<rvba> roaksoax: this was just a suggestion because I have no way to test this on real hardware (the lab uses 1.5 IPMI).
<rvba> roaksoax: looking at the milestone's list of bugs, I see there is another bug: bug 1064527.
<ubot5> bug 1064527 in maas (Ubuntu Raring) "detect_ipmi needs improvement. detects non-existant device in nested kvm" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064527
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah that ltest bug is an impossible almost
<roaksoax> there's no way to different
<roaksoax> bigjools: howdy
<bigjools> o/ roaksoax
<roaksoax> bigjools: how's everything?
<bigjools> apart from melting, great!
<roaksoax> bigjools: heh... is that that warm in australia?
<roaksoax> bigjools: so I read you guys are finally done with MAAS
<roaksoax> bigjools: i'm gonna be filing this to the TB this upcoming monday
<roaksoax> bigjools: but will be doing some packaging testing
<roaksoax> bigjools: so I guess I'm free to do uploads without worrying anything will break
<roaksoax> bigjools: i will first upload 12.10 stabilization branch to raring
<roaksoax> and then whatever is in trunk, is that ok?
<bigjools> roaksoax: indeed we are moving on to another project - however rvb said he might look into the ipmi thing if you don't do it first
<bigjools> it depends on how urgent it is?
<bigjools> 12.10 branch to raring?  No, that;s only for quantal
<bigjools> upload trunk to raring
<bigjools> it has all the fixes
<roaksoax> bigjools: we can't SRU without having it in raring
<bigjools> wtf
<roaksoax> bigjools: so it *has* to go to raring first
<bigjools> it's a different branch
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah it is fine
 * bigjools boggles at the bureaucracy
<roaksoax> unless there's code changes that unable it to run in raring
<roaksoax> then it should be fine
<bigjools> it will run
<roaksoax> ok so we are good
<roaksoax> once SRU'd i'll upload trunk
 * bigjools retracts that
<bigjools> it might run
<bigjools> not tested
<roaksoax> heh
<roaksoax> alright, i don't think (hoping) there will be any issues
<bigjools> but we know the chain.c32 thing is broken
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah that's foundations
<roaksoax> :)
<bigjools> heh
<roaksoax> raring wasn't even booting after installation
<roaksoax> last week
<roaksoax> so i'm hoping is kinda related
<roaksoax> i haven't yet tested
<roaksoax> i'll work on it tomorrow/monday
<bigjools> ok
<roaksoax> i wanna get this done too since i'm swamped with the HA stuff for OpenStack
<bigjools> so
<bigjools> does it not count that the trunk has got all the same revisions in it as the 12.10 stuff?
<roaksoax> bigjools: i'm thinking we are going to have to bump major version
<bigjools> I mean literally the same, they were backported by merging
<bigjools> trunk is only separate because it has new features
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah we are going to have to bump the version of MAAS
<bigjools> why?
<roaksoax> bigjools: probably maas 0.2+bzr
<roaksoax> we should actally have bumped maas
<roaksoax> when we had the region/cluster controller
<bigjools> I bumped the revno in one of the PPAs :)
<roaksoax> ack
<bigjools> but only  because someone uploaded the wrong version :/
<roaksoax> he
<roaksoax> heh
<roaksoax> yeah we need to fingure something out for that
<roaksoax> to differentiate the versions
<roaksoax> i do think we should bump the version
<roaksoax> to 0.2
<roaksoax> for raring
<bigjools> well
<bigjools> the same code will be in 12.04 and 12.10
<bigjools> so you'd bump it there too?
<roaksoax> bigjools: no, so stabilization branch will continue to be 0.1
<roaksoax> trunk will be 0.2
<roaksoax> trunk has new features right? it just make sense to bump the version
<roaksoax> or even 0.1.1 if you want
<bigjools> roaksoax: yes but not the cluster change, just 2 small features
<bigjools> cluster stuff is in 12.10
<bigjools> (awaiting 12.10 I mean)
<roaksoax> right
<bigjools> no, is in 12.10 :)
<bigjools> awaiting 12.04!
<roaksoax> right
<roaksoax> so stabilization vs trunk should differ on their versioning IMHO
<bigjools> we should have bumped for 12.10 :/
<roaksoax> indeed
#maas 2013-01-12
<vysakh0> I was just thinking of deploying my app(rails) in amazon aws and I saw about maas today, sounds cool. I have too many doubts, can i shoot it now?
<sartas> where i can download maas ephemeral images?
<sartas> https://maas.ubuntu.com/images - pade not found
<sartas> *page
<AskUbuntu> can't download maas ephemeral images | http://askubuntu.com/q/240471
<alperkanat> hey there.. i ran maas-import-isos command but when it tries to fetch https://maas.ubuntu.com/images/query/precise/ephemeral/released-dl.current.txt it fails and the text on /MAAS never goes away
<alperkanat> any ideas?
<alperkanat> this fails: https://maas.ubuntu.com/images/
#maas 2014-01-06
<MrCurious2> so wierd.  maas web ui can start the vm node to comission it, but not to "start" it
<MrCurious2> oh ho ho ssh key not registered.   thank you mouse hover baloon over start button
<MrCurious2> success at lasst!
<MrCurious2> it is working sweet now :)
<jtv> bigjools: would you believe that for the models migration I considered setting a standard of not giving manager classes a model-specific name?
<bigjools> jtv: I'm not horrified
<jtv> bigjools: I do wonder if we need to model physical networks before modeling virtual ones.
<bigjools> jtv: we do, don't we?!
<bigjools> (sorry had internet brownout, massive storm here)
<bigjools> jtv: still there?
<jtv> bigjools: yes, still here... or again, it turns out
<bigjools> jtv: can I do a pre-imp with you
<jtv> Yes, let me grab the right hardware for that.
<bigjools> jtv: call me when you're ready
<jtv> rvba: I'm grabbing the card for "user should be given a choice of where to place a node."  Probably not much to do there — the hard work is in your card I think.
<rvba> jtv: indeed.  Also, Julian and I briefly talked about this and we don't think this card (the one you picked) should be done.
<bigjools> well hang on
<bigjools> not in that format, no, but the choice needs to be available to override the default
<rvba> jtv: our idea was that having a default plus letting the user override it should be enough
<rvba> What bigjools said :)
<jtv> Yes, that's what I figured.
<rvba> Let's talk about this after the call (or right now, if you want).
<bigjools> we are, as they say, in violent agreement
<rvba> Having a default and letting the user change it is not as trivial as it sounds.
<bigjools> it's Django, nobody expected it to be :)
<rvba> tsss
<rvba> Please.
<jtv> That depends...  without your branch done, it is simple.
 * bigjools pokes at the raw nerve
<jtv> It's making the default not be null that's difficult.  Right?
<rvba> The trick being that the system must enforce the invariant:  there is one default and one default only.
<rvba> We have to make sure the status 'default' cannot be removed without another zone being selected as the default first.
<rvba> We have to prevent the default from being deleted.
<rvba> That sort of things.
<jtv> In general, we have to fix the deletion of zones.
<jtv> Because it nulls the existing Node.zone fields.
<jtv> For the zone you're deleting, that is.
<rvba> Indeed.
<rvba> And it's much simpler to do than what has been done thus far :)
<rvba> i.e. no need to override zone.delete.
<jtv> Really?
<rvba> jtv: https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/fields/#django.db.models.ForeignKey.on_delete
<jtv> Ah, there's a policy?
<rvba> jtv: more precisely https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/fields/#django.db.models.SET_DEFAULT
<rvba> Yep
<rvba> I've fixing this as a drive-by in my branch.
<jtv> Then it comes back to how to set the default.
<jtv> Which is an already existing problem.
<rvba> And that can be a callable, like Zone.objects.get_default_zone
<jtv> Ah good.
<jtv> Then I don't know what needs doing for this card I picked up...
<rvba> Nothing, if you ask me :)
<jtv> Right.  The option's already there.
 * jtv deletes
<jtv> That said, I am under instructions to help you clear this lane, so if there's anything I can do for you...
<rvba> Well, let's talk about this, I'd be happy to run things by you.
<jtv> You want to hang out?
<rvba> jtv: yep, let's do that.
<jtv> Damn.  That means moving hardware around again.  Hang on.
<rvba> jtv: ready when you are
<jtv> Oh come on, I used that network cable in that very port earlier today.  I *know* it works.
<jtv> Ah.
<jtv> Slow DHCP response.
<jtv> Shall we just call the default zone "default"?
<rvba> You mean, make 'default' be its default name?
<rvba> That's what I have in the data migration script that I created: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702219/
<jtv> Perfect.
<rvba> jtv: well, I'll have to change it now… you can see the presence of the 'default' boolean column in that migration.
<jtv> No worries, I just meant the name.
<bjorne> 2013-12-22 11:20:04,813 - url_helper.py[DEBUG]: Attempting to open 'http://172.16.1.21/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/user-data' with 1 attempts (0 retries, timeout=None) to be performed
<bjorne> 2013-12-22 11:20:04,856 - url_helper.py[DEBUG]: Failed reading from http://172.16.1.21/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/user-data after 1 attempts
<bjorne> 2013-12-22 11:20:04,856 - url_helper.py[DEBUG]: 1 errors occured, re-raising the last one
<bjorne> someone now anything about this?
<bladernr_> anyone around?  I have MAAS set up on a machine running 13.10, but it appears that there is no tftp server installed... should that have been pulled in when I installed maas, maas-cluster-controller or maas-region-controller?
<iunruh> I really want to like MAAS, but wow am I having issues.. When commissioning 15 nodes, 5 of them just didn't turn on (IPMI never got hit, I guess), 4 had GRUB errors, the rest of them were stuck on cloud init and couldn't get an IP address
<iunruh> When I manually turned on the 5 that never came on, they all couldn't get anything from PXE
<iunruh> I don't even know where to begin with debugging
<iunruh> Same exact hardware, all Dell PowerEdge R620 nodes
<iunruh> Same RAID configuration, same NIC configuration
#maas 2014-01-07
<bigjools> iunruh: I'd start with double checking the ipmi parameters and run the commands manually to see if they work
<bigjools> iunruh: then when you say " couldn't get anything from PXE", exactly what is on the console?
<iunruh> bigjools: I'll try some things out with IPMI.. it seems to work sporadically
<iunruh> bigjools: the message I get from PXE is "No DHCP or DHCP Proxy Offers received"
<bigjools> ok
<iunruh> both happen sporadically, I'm wondering if its network related or an issue on my MAAS controller
<bigjools> sounds like networking problems
<bigjools> we have a CI suite that tests this stuff using quite a few nodes every day and it's pretty reliable (apart from the bugs we root out!)
<bigjools> are you able to sniff packets on the network using another machine?
<iunruh> yeah, I can sit in the middle
<adam_g> has anyone else encountered sporatic but frequent OAuthUnauthorized errorsfrom MAAS using the juju provider? seeing it across two different clusters
<jtv> adam_g: clutching at straws but does it go away if you give admin privileges to the maas account which your juju environment uses?
<bigjools> probably re-using a nonce
<jtv> gmb, rvba: no changes to the Zones requirements yesterday?  Julian says no need for a config item for the default zone name — we can just fix a name in the code.
<jtv> I have a branch here that tests just about all the changes we need.
<rvba> I haven't heard from gmb yet.
<rvba> He'll probably fill us in during the standup.
<jtv> I was hoping for a few hours earlier!  gmb, any news on that?
<adam_g> jtv, i've found it happening on both clusters using admin account
<gmb> rvba, itv: Dean and I haven't had chance to speak yet; bigjools doesn't want us to block on this, so we're going to go with the non-renamable default zone.
<gmb> s/itv/jtv/
<jtv> adam_g: then bigjools's guess sounds better than mine.
<jtv> gmb: Great, thanks.  I've been working on that assumption.
<adam_g> jtv, bigjools is there any way to furhter debug / fix the Nonce issue? fwiw, i am not seeing the 'Nonce already used' or whatever error i used to see often. only the OAuth error in the maas logs and the gomaasapi error on the juju side
<jtv> adam_g: one important thing to check is that the machines' clocks are in sync.
<jtv> If they drift too far apart, oauth becomes a problem.
<adam_g> jtv, hmm. i'll check that they are.  on one cluster that may be an issue (juju client running in an instance on a cloud talking to a maas in another DC), but the other is juju client running on the machine hosting the MAAS  API endpoint
<adam_g> ill check tomorrow. thanks, jtv
<rvba> jtv: could you share the code you're working on right now?  I'm afraid we might be both working on exactly the same thing.
<jtv> rvba: just have a look at my code page... I've been pushing updates there.
<rvba> Okay, ta.
<jtv> rvba: I assumed that you are creating the default zone, at which point I will have a bunch of "factory.make_zone(name=DEFAULT_ZONE)" statements that will start failing, at which point they can be deleted.
<jtv> (I deliberately kept them that way — it may seem inefficient sometimes, but this makes the update simple and mechanical)
<rvba> jtv: yep, that's what I'm working on indeed.  Plus preventing the deleting or the renaming of that zone.
<rvba> s/deleting/deletion/
<jtv> Ah cool, then I don't have to do that — but I do have the tests for it.
<rvba> Nice :)
<jtv> By the way, if we create the default zone in a migration, will it be preserved between tests..?
<jtv> And you've got dozens of branches still in Development status...  Better clean that up from time to time!
<rvba> jtv: it should be preserved between tests yes (or rather, between each test, the db is reverted to the state it was in after all the migrations ran)
<rvba> jtv: yeah, I know.  We only have a proper landing bot for maas.  All the other projects leave branches in Dev status, even after they've been merged.
<rvba> jtv: WIP - https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/default-zone/+merge/200635
<jtv> Ah thanks — in a moment I'll try my tests against that.
<bigjools> rvba: maas-test has a lander
<jtv> rvba: we have some amusingly small differences between our branches — I have Zone.objects.get_default() where you have Zone.objects.get_default_zone(), and I have Zone.can_delete() where you have Zone.is_default().  I'll change mine to fit yours, and see what tests need porting over.
<jtv> Oh, and I have DEFAULT_ZONE where you have DEFAULT_ZONE_NAME.
<rvba> :)
<rvba> bigjools: well, for some reason, I've got merged maas-test branch which are still "in Development."
<bigjools> branch scanner is broken then
<rvba> branches* even
<bigjools> not a lander job
<melmoth> hola ! i cannot comission node anymore (used to work all right "before", that was..last year). now when i comissiona node it end up with  failed [2/5] ( 00-maas-01-lshw 00-maas-02-virtuality)
<melmoth> any idea what to do to ?
<jtv1> melmoth: any chance you can see the consoles of the failed nodes?
<jtv1> You should also have the output of the commissioning scripts in the database, but I don't recall whether we show it in the UI.
<melmoth> i do, but it s going to fast for me to spot any error
<melmoth> AHhhhh, seems to work better after i restarted a squid proxy i changed some config in it.
<melmoth> probably test were failing because it needed to download pakcaged that were denied by the proxy
<jtv> Yes, that'd do it.
<jtv> The nodes don't talk to the internet themselves; they all go through the proxy.
<jtv> Yup, the next commissioning script after 00-maas-02-virtuality would be 00-maas-03-install-lldp.
<jtv> Which is where it tries to install a package...
<rvba> jtv: I don't understand why (in your hardcoded-default-zone branch), you had to cope with the possibility for the zone to be None.  Wouldn't it be better to simply change the dropdown that contains the list of zone so that it won't show that option?
<rvba> list of zones*
<jtv> "The" zone to be None?
<jtv> Are you talking about the bulk action?
<rvba> Yes.
<rvba> Sorry if that wasn't clear.
<jtv> I'm not sure about that — I kept it in for the time being as protection against accidents.
<jtv> For example, if you run a JS blocker and forget to create an exception for your maas, you'd get:
<jtv> "Oh, I can set the zone for these nodes.  That's what I want to do.  Hit the Go button."
<jtv> And then you think it'll ask for a zone, but actually it just set your nodes to the default zone.
<rvba> Well, maybe that protection can be left.  But I still think the dropdown should be fixed.
<jtv> Can we do that without also accidentally setting a default for the dropdown?
<rvba> Yes, the "----" is there because we said the field wasn't required.
<jtv> OK, then I can remove the empty string from the dropdown.
<rvba> jtv: I'll merge your branch now… unless there are other things you want to do with it before I merge it.
<jtv> rvba: better wait a bit more.
<jtv> There are various conflicts, and of course the expected failures I mentioned.
<jtv> I'm currently doing an experimental merge to see what else needs fixing, and a few things have come up.
<rvba> Okay.  Our branches are already conflicting quite badly.
<jtv> It's not that bad.
<rvba> Rats, I was doing the same.
<jtv> I've already resolved the conflicts.
<jtv> It's OK — this needs a few trial runs.
<jtv> Also, don't forget to check for lint because we have some duplicated definitions and such.
<rvba> Right.  Well, just give me a go when I can merge your branch.
<jtv> rvba: one thing that breaks when I merge your branch is test_AdminForm_sets_zone_initial_value — there no longer is a self.initial['zone'].
<rvba> jtv: yeah, the test can be dropped now.
<jtv> Also, your validation on the ZoneForm raises an error about renaming the default zone when you try to change the *description* on the default zone.
<rvba> Yeah, I'm not sure what to do about this.  Maybe we should not allow anything to be changed on the default zone.
<jtv> It seems counterintuitive.  Why not let people describe what the default zone means to them?
<rvba> hum, good point.
<gmb> jtv, rvba: Remember, the default zone is there just to make the cloud installer's job a bit easier; We're doing a bit of ZFDD here — if they want to describe what a zone means to them they should add one.
 * gmb stops parroting Jools.
<jtv> ZFDD?
<jtv> Either works, but then we should change the error message.
<jtv> Oh, and also hide the edit button.
<jtv> So actually, disallowing updates to the description is more work.
<jtv> It's easier just to add one condition to the "if."
<jtv> rvba: also getting unhelpful errors in the Selenium tests...  “Zone matching query does not exist.”
<rvba> I saw that, it's the get_default_zone method failing… not sure why.
<jtv> I guess some kind of surprise in how the database gets restored...  :/
<jtv> Looking again at the zones dropdown on the bulk "set zone" action on the nodes listing, I don't see how to remove the "----" entry...
<jtv> We can't make that field required.
<rvba> jtv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6708671/
 * gmb lunches
<jtv> rvba: your answer to "we can't make that field required" (I hope the reasons are obvious) is a pastebin link to a diff that makes the field required.  What's the context?  Are you saying yes we can?  I'm getting tons of broken tests, as I would expect.
<jtv> Or are you telling me _how_ to change the boolean but you didn't try it?
<rvba> jtv: I tried and it seemed to work okay.
<jtv> I'm getting dozens of failures...
<jtv> Anyway, it's not very helpful pasting me a diff for a single True/False change — I know how to do that, but it's the explanation that matters!
<rvba> Sorry :).
<rvba> That's very strange that this is causing a lot of test failures.
<rvba> jtv: sorry, I'm just trying to help while having lunch at the same time :)
<jtv> Seriously, don't let helping me drag you away from lunch — you'll burn yourself out!
<jtv> (Well not from doing it once, of course, but...  :)
<jtv> I was expecting the failures, because we don't get the zone field if we submit a different bulk action.
<jtv> I guess to work around that we'd have to specify the default as well, but at that point we do lose the "accident insurance" we talked about earlier.
<jtv> Oh wait, you do have the default!
<jtv> I missed that because in your diff it wasn't marked as diff.
<tych0> hey, suppose i run a power up command and it fails
<tych0> is that log stored anywhere?
<bjorne> why this happend for me? the client get user-data file when it starts up for the first time... only for comis/installing and not after that like this in the log:
<bjorne> 172.16.1.114 - - [06/Jan/2014:19:34:25 +0100] "GET /MAAS/metadata/enlist/2012-03-01/user-data HTTP/1.1" 200 15192 "-" "Cloud-Init/0.7"
<bjorne> 172.16.1.114 - - [06/Jan/2014:19:36:15 +0100] "GET /MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/user-data HTTP/1.1" 200 28222 "-" "Python-urllib/2.7"
<bjorne> 172.16.1.114 - - [06/Jan/2014:19:39:14 +0100] "GET /MAAS/metadata/curtin/2012-03-01/user-data HTTP/1.1" 200 33546 "-" "Python-urllib/2.7"
<bjorne> 172.16.1.114 - - [06/Jan/2014:19:41:35 +0100] "GET /MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/user-data HTTP/1.1" 404 200 "-" "Python-urllib/2.7"
<bjorne> have no one seen that problem before i have?
<bigjools> tych0: no, that's on the large list of things for which we need better debugging
<tych0> bigjools: ok, another thing i noticed is that maas ignores the result of the celery job and just assume the machine started/stopped successfully
<tych0> is there a bug for that, or should i file one?
<bigjools> tych0: yep :(
<bigjools> there are bugs and blueprints
<tych0> ok, cool
<bigjools> it needs an overhaul
#maas 2014-01-08
<bigjools> jtv: any ideas what's going on here in maas-test? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6712744/
<jtv> bigjools: no, but can you create a VM with uvtool on that same machine?
<bigjools> jtv: gimme a command line for that please
<jtv> May be best to start with the command line that's in the traceback, and whittle it down to find the source of the problem:
<bigjools> uvtool: command not found
<jtv> The command is uvt-kvm.  Hang on, I'm about to paste.
<jtv> Try:
<jtv> sudo uvt-kvm create --ssh-public-key-file=/home/ubuntu/.config/maas-test/vm_ssh_id_rsa.pub --unsafe-caching --memory 2047 --disk 20 c3dd8de0-7810-11e3-944d-e4115b13819f arch=amd64 release=saucy
<jtv> The "sudo" shouldn't be needed, so that's one of the parts you can whittle off to find the minimal reproduction of the problem.
<jtv> I find that command line works for me, after a fresh sync of images, but there may still be a problem in the template.
<bigjools> jtv:  it seems to be working ...
<bigjools> yay?
<jtv> Same here.  Let me try maas-test here.
<jtv> You're running this on saucy i386?
<bigjools> amd64
<jtv> By the way, clean up the VM afterwards using "uvt-kvm destroy <name>"
<jtv> The name in this case is c3dd8de0-7810-11e3-944d-e4115b13819f
<jtv> Feel free to use more convenient names...
<bigjools> it fails quickly in maas-test
<bigjools> libvirt: QEMU Driver error : Domain not found: no domain with matching name 'c3dd8de0-7810-11e3-944d-e4115b13819f'
<bigjools> so it didn't get near to making it
<jtv> Try a "uvt-kvm list" to see which VMs have been defined.
<bigjools> empty
<jtv> OK, nothing to clean up then.  But then how and why did that command I pasted earlier seem to work!?
<bigjools> :/
<bigjools> libvirt.libvirtError: unknown OS type hvm
<bigjools> is the error
<jtv> Yes, saw that.
<jtv> Hmm... the template mentions that.
<jtv> My guess is that nomenclature has changed, or this "hvm" OS type has been replaced, and we need to update the code.
<jtv> Looks like a question for rbasak.
<jtv> The one difference between the command line I pasted you and the one maas-test actually runs, is that maas-test passes in a "template" of settings.
<jtv> The template is in XML.  The part that seems to be causing trouble now is:
<jtv> <domain type='kvm'>
<jtv>     <os>
<jtv>         <type>hvm</type>
<jtv> (Can you really officially use single quotes for XML attribute values?)
<bigjools> I am running on saucy BTW
<bigjools> oh said that
<jtv> Graham made a change to that one line recently, so he may know.
<bigjools> the "uvt-kvm create" is still running
<jtv> Ah
<bigjools> but nothing for "list" coming up
<jtv> That's taking pretty long.
<bigjools> this is my command, not maas-test
<jtv> You can run "uvt-kvm wait <name>" to block until it's created.
<bigjools> it fails instantly on maas-test
<jtv> Yes, because we pass an unknown "OS type" (whatever that means in this context) through that template.
<jtv> I'm zeroing in on the branch that made that change.
<bigjools> jtv: ok thanks.  I am deliberately staying out of code for this so I can experience it as a normal user and make informed feedback :)
<jtv> bigjools: not much luck identifying a change there, but other things I'm finding on the intertubes suggest that it may be libvirt's horrible way of saying "this hardware does not support hvm."
<jtv> Where according to the GTF, HVM means Hybrid Virtual Machine.
<bigjools> jtv: it';s running on my microserver, I can run other VMs on it fine
<bigjools> all hail the GPL TLA FAQ
<bigjools> let me look at cpuinfo
<jtv> The problem may be that we specify a particular *type* of VM which requires absent hardware support.
<bigjools> ah there's no hvm flag in /proc/cpuinfo
<bigjools> fuck
<bigjools> this is a bad error then, it needs to fail better
<jtv>  I don't have it here either.
<bigjools> and your maas-test fails?
<jtv> Do we know that the CPU capability would actually read "hvm"?
<jtv> I'll try it.
<bigjools> good question
<jtv> "hvm" may be too obvious and hard to trademark, so it's probably something like "spx"
<jtv> or "ghvl"
<bigjools> vmx I think
<jtv> Whaaaa.  Shouldn't have grepped for that...  so much output!
<jtv> And thanks to whoever committed lint so that "make" now fails...
<bigjools> ah it's svm on AMD
<bigjools> vmx on intel
<bigjools> so I am ok, I have svm
<jtv> Damn, can't run on my dev machine.  Will try laptop.
<jtv> Okay, that's syncing images.  I'll leave it to do that while I go fix my mouse.
<bigjools> I'll check my bios
<bigjools> bios is ok
<bigjools> jtv: found the problem
<bigjools> I rebooted and it worked after
<bigjools> I suspect there's some kernel stuff missing after installing kvm packages
<bigjools> we need to work out what it is
<bigjools> jtv: also I was pending a reboot after installing a new kernel.  That, I expect, buggered it.
<jtv> bigjools: think we should have a maas-test section on maas.ubuntu.com where we can provide advice about problems like the one you just ran into?
<bigjools> jtv: mmmm maybe
<bigjools> I have more problems
<bigjools> my node is not enlisting
<bigjools> no idea why
<bigjools> output is useless :/
<jtv> No errors logged?
<bigjools> sending email
<jtv> bigjools: I guess you saw this post about the hvm problem...  http://blog.loftninjas.org/2009/05/04/libvirt-unknown-os-type-hvm/
<bigjools> I did
<bigjools> email sent
<jtv> Did we change how we generate our manpage?  Suddenly there's loads of errors from the man page.
<bigjools> gmb: can you look quickly at the email I just sent as well please?  It looks pretty bad.
<gmb> bigjools: Yowza.
<gmb> Yeah, that's extremely very not good.
<gmb> bigjools: If there's a log at all, it _should_ be under ~/.maas-test/logs.
<gmb> Anyway, I'll reply to the email presently.
<bigjools> gmb: not logs dir at all
<jtv> I'm fixing up some of the superficial problems.
<bigjools> no*
<jtv> Mainly to get "make" back to work.
<gmb> Um, that's very weird indeed.
<bigjools> I wish I'd tested this earlier :/
<bigjools> but *stuff*
<jtv> gmb: looks like you created some lint in the code, and accidentally pasted an extraneous heading into the man page's source.
<gmb> jtv: Which revision?
<gmb> I thought I'd fixed that.
<gmb> (You picked it up in a review, IIRC)
<jtv> gmb: r100
<gmb> Damn.
 * bigjools filing bugs
<bigjools> I have enbuggerated
<jtv> And I'm putting up a first branch.
<bigjools> happy to engage review mode
<jtv> bigjools: engage!  https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas-test/housekeeping/+merge/200776
<gmb> jtv: Interesting that make test didn't work for you in trunk (and almost definitely my fault has I had to manually land some things the other day). I don't see that behaviour, however.
<jtv> gmb: could it be that you did a "make test" at some point shortly after a successful sudo authentication?
<jtv> Because it seems to boil down to it writing into /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/...
<gmb> jtv: Aaaaah. Yes, testing it in a new byobu window and I hit it.
<gmb> That's... suboptimal.
<jtv> I'm filing.
<bigjools> jtv: approved (via email, give it a minute)
<jtv> Thanks.
<gmb> jtv: Oh, actually, no, thats something else.
<jtv> gmb: bug filed — https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas-test/+bug/1267004
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267004 in maas-test "Test suite writes into /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/" [Critical,Triaged]
<bigjools> !!!
<gmb> I'm not even clear how the sweet fuck that happened.
<gmb> And I can't reproduce it.
<gmb> Hmm, unless...
<jtv> Unless you already have that directory.
<gmb> Right.
<jtv> Which would have happened if you ever ran this as root.
<gmb> Which I may have done(?!)
<jtv> And with all the sudo'ing we do, I'm suspicious even of running "make check" while a previous sudo authentication is still valid.
<jtv> See if you have a /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/maas-test.
<jtv> I don't.
<gmb> jtv: I don't.
<jtv> Interesting.
<gmb> jtv: But this is not with a completely clean trunk (i.e. I've run make in this directory before and its worked, presumably doing pip and virtualenv-y stuff)
<jtv> Did you do a "make clean," or run this in a fresh branch?
<gmb> I ran a make clean.
<gmb> Or did I?
<gmb> hang on.
<jtv> For me, it worked in trunk *until* I did the "make clean."
<jtv> Leftovers from an older build.
<gmb> Hmm.
 * gmb is writing on one machine, testing on another
<gmb> jtv: Nope, I don't see that behaviour on my dev machine.
<gmb> make clean
<gmb> make test
 * bigjools doing another test run with the node console in view
<gmb> Just seems to work.
<jtv> I wonder if it's a matter of installing some package that isn't in the requirements list.
<jtv> gmb: do you have python-tox installed?
<bigjools> PROTIP: when you press ctrl-alt-delete make sure the keyboard is plugged into the machine you think it is
<gmb> jtv: Nope.
<gmb> jtv: Huh, now I'm getting failures.
<gmb> Wonder what changed.
<gmb> s/failures/errors
 * gmb goes to brew more coffee
<bigjools> jtv: dhcp detection failed to pick up my existing dhcp server :(
<jtv> Damn.  It picked up mine.
<jtv> ...Was the network cable plugged into the machine it was?  :)
<bigjools> I'm running maas-test on my maas server and had forgotten to kill the maas-dhcp-server
<jtv> How repeatable is it?
<bigjools> I suspect that's a mode that's not catered for
<bigjools> every time
<jtv> Is the problem that the DCHP server is running on the same machine as maas-test?
<bigjools> it's on the same machine
<bigjools> not sure why that's a problem
<bigjools> or the problem
<jtv> dhcpd might ignore discovery requests coming from an interface that it's serving on itself.
<bigjools> food
<gmb> jtv: Can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas-test/fix-test-blowup/+merge/200783
<rvba> gmb: hang on, why would we need tox to be installed as a package?
<rvba> It's something that is only used in tests.
<gmb> rvba: I can't give a better reason than "because it fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas-test/+bug/1267004"
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267004 in maas-test "Test suite writes into /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/" [Critical,In progress]
<gmb> rvba: If there's a way to fix that without installing Tox, I'm all for it.
<rvba> gmb: I just ran the test suite a canonistack instance and didn't see any error.
<rvba> on* a canonistack instance
<rvba> I wonder what I'm missing.
<gmb> rvba: Was this in an absolutely clean trunk?
<rvba> Yeah
<gmb> Hrm.
<gmb> rvba: When the test is running on the canonistack instance, does the user have a leftover sudo session?
<rvba> Let me check…
<rvba> A leftover sudo session from running "make install-dependencies" I suppose?
<gmb> Yes
 * rvba runs "make install-dependencies" in a separate shell this time…
<gmb> rvba: sudo -k should kill any existing sessions
<gmb> and sudo -K _really really_ kills them
<rvba> I just used two completely separate shells.
<rvba> No, the tests passed fine again.
<gmb> Um.
<bigjools> o/ rvba
<rvba> gmb: care to watch me? ssh ubuntu@10.55.60.177
<gmb> Sure
<rvba> \o bigjools
<gmb> rvba: U;n ub,]
<gmb> Er
<gmb> I'm in
<gmb> FencePostError
<gmb> rvba: Ok, I'm officially confused.
<rvba> heh
<gmb> rvba: Jeroen spotted this first, maybe he knows something more about reproducing it.
 * gmb waits for thailand to come back online
<gmb> Ah, jtv. Just the man!
<gmb> jtv: So, rvba (and I) can't reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas-test/+bug/1267004 in a canonistack instance; could you lend your brain to help us find what we're missing?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267004 in maas-test "Test suite writes into /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/" [Critical,In progress]
<jtv> gmb: absolutely.
<jtv> But why a canonistack instance when we have uvtool?
<gmb> rvba: ^^?
<rvba> I like using someone else's resources.
<gmb> :)
<rvba> :)
<jtv> Fair enough.
<rvba> It's also useful when you want to invite someone else.
<rvba> Like I did with gmb
<jtv> If you don't mind I'll stick to uvtool though — saves me from having to type halfway across the world, and freezing up every time my connection blinks.
<jtv> It's doing that today.
<bigjools> rvba: my enlistment failed in the test
<bigjools> console shows failed to find pxe config
<gmb> jtv: Can you give us an exact series of steps to reproduce the problem?
<jtv> gmb: I'm working on one, from a clean system.
<gmb> Cool beans.
<jtv> But "make install-dependencies clean test" seems to do the trick on my own system.
<jtv> Systems, I should say.
<jtv> I hope it's not another locale sensitivity...
<gmb> jtv: LMK if you want to pair on the breakage stuff; I can't really go far without that fixed anyway.
<gmb> *being fixed
<jtv> gmb: perhaps that would be best...  At this point I only have guesses, and we need some system to this.
<rvba> gmb: does you upcoming fix include something to make sure the images are cached or it that something I should look into right now?
<rvba> your*
<rvba> s/it/is/
<rvba> rarg
<gmb> rvba: That's something that's worth looking into; all I do is make sure that everything gets to use https proxies (except things that will obviously break).
<rvba> I'm not sure what you mean by "make sure that everything gets to use https proxies"… is there a diff I could look at somewhere?
<gmb> rvba: I'll push it for you
<jtv> Well, at least the problem with the test suite has been resolved: uninstalling python-pip (and re-building the branch) made tests pass again.
<rvba> gmb: btw, this bug is particularly puzzling: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas-test/+bug/1266996.  Maybe you'll have an idea what's going on.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266996 in maas-test "All test runs ending in "AttributeError: 'file' object has no attribute 'buffer'"" [Critical,Triaged]
<gmb> rvba: Yes, that's an encoding error somewhere. I'll look at it in a sec.
<gmb> rvba: Diff for you (includes test changes that you probably don't need): http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714063/
<rvba> Ta.
<gmb> rvba: What revision are you on there? That AttributeError isn't happening for me as of r101.
<rvba> No idea, that's a bug Julian filed.  I guess he was using the package from the daily PPA.
<bigjools> I am
<gmb> rvba: Ah, no, I see what he means. I misunderstood "test run".
<gmb> I'll fix that.
<bigjools> 0.1+bzr58+100+8~ppa0~ubuntu13.10.1
<bigjools> rvba: ok I have a breakpoint!
 * gmb grumbles about big chunks of maas-test being untested.
<rvba> gmb: about your diff: does this means that the images (downloaded over https) will be cached as well from now on?
<rvba> (I think it does if the proxy is configured properly.)
<bigjools> another one https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas-test/+bug/1267056
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267056 in maas-test "maas-test leaves root-owned files in user's home dir" [High,Triaged]
<bigjools> rvba: is it normal to have two VMs up?
<bigjools> I am guessing not :)
<rvba> No
<rvba> uvt-kvm list / uvt-kvm destroy <vm-name>
<bigjools> ubuntu@maas:~$ ssh admin@192.168.122.144
<bigjools> ssh: connect to host 192.168.122.144 port 22: No route to host
<bigjools> which one?
<gmb> rvba: Is there a separate https_proxy config option for MAAS?
<bigjools> gmb: no, it sets https the same as http
<bigjools> iirc
<rvba> gmb: no
<gmb> Okay.
<rvba> Like Julian said.
<gmb> rvba: When you say "the images" do you mean the PXE images?
<rvba> Yeah.  The stuff that import_pxe_files downloads.
<bigjools> rvba: so at the breakpoint I can't ssh the VM (as above)
<bigjools> eth0 has not changed IP
<gmb> rvba: Yes, with this, it should cache those too.
<rvba> gmb: nice, it will speed up the testing considerably.
<gmb> I'm testing that now.
<bigjools> \o/
<rvba> bigjools: hum…
<bigjools> I am going to kill it and start again .... :/
<bigjools> gmb: what's your hack? I'll test it too!
<gmb> bigjools: Branch lp:~gmb/maas-test/fix-proxy-problems or diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714157/
<bigjools> ta
<gmb> Not so much a hack as a general fix.
 * bigjools ponders patch hackery
<gmb> ASS BASTARD
<jtv> ?
<gmb> jtv: Problem with logging/reporting.
<gmb> Fixing it...
 * gmb -> tea
<rvba> Is there an easy way to get the version of the package that will be installed if you type 'apt-get install <packagename>'.  I mean, 'apt-cache policy <packagename>' gives you that information but it contains a lot of other stuff… is there a way to just get the version (other than parsing the return of 'apt-cache policy')?
<rbasak> bigjools: looks like you found the problem. uvt-kvm does try to check and print a helpful message, but it relies on kvm-ok which apparently doesn't always do it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/uvtool/+bug/1246786
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246786 in uvtool "kvm-ok is insufficient" [Undecided,New]
<bigjools> rvba: don't think there is
<bigjools> unless there's a library for python
<bigjools> lib to apt I mean
<bigjools> rbasak: okeydoke.  I just needed to reboot and it worked anyway.
<rvba> Yeah, but we can't use that in maas-test.  Because we would need to install python-apt on the VM, and then run a python script there.
<bigjools> rvba: also having maas-test write the root-owned files means:
<bigjools> Warning: Identity file /home/ubuntu/.config/maas-test/vm_ssh_id_rsa not accessible: Permission denied.
<bigjools> :)
<rvba> bigjools: like I said on the bug: 'sudo service libvirt-bin restart' usually fixes this.
<bigjools> rvba: right, ta
<bigjools> rvba: ok I am at my breakpoint and ssh'ed into the VM
<bigjools> not sure what to look for at the moment, can we do a hangout
<rvba> bigjools: sure
<bigjools> rvba: is it stuck?
<bigjools> rvba: ARGH
<bigjools> "2014-01-08 21:42:59,645 INFO Network interface eth1 has no IP address.  Can't scan for DHCP servers."
<bigjools> bang
<rvba> :/
<bigjools> how is this working elsewhere?!
<rvba> I'm wondering the same thing.
<rvba> Hang on.
<rvba> This is just a warning.
<rvba> Nothing more.
<bigjools> oh oops
<bigjools> Exception: Found pid file /home/ubuntu/.config/maas-test/proxy.pid for running proxy process.
<bigjools> the root-owned dir is frustrating
<bigjools> aaaand it was transient, the proxy was not there when I checked
<bigjools> rvba: hmm when you think about it, not having an IP address is no reason to not scan for DHCP servers... :)
<bigjools> jtv ^
<bigjools> but it's because of the way we do it
<rvba> Yeah, that's a good point.  The DHCP scanning code just can't cope with having no IP address.
<rvba> But that's just a limitation of how we do that.
<bigjools> gmb your diff for caching https doesn't seem to help me here :(  Did it work for you?
<gmb> bigjools: I thought it did, but now I'm not so sure. Let me clear the cache and retry.
<bigjools> it's been going 5 minutes
<gmb> Hmm.
<bigjools> gmb: having said that the router is not flashing like mad as it normally does at this stage
<bigjools> oh dear all my ssh sessions to it are frozen
<gmb> Well, we never said that maas-test would leave you with a useable system, did we?
<bigjools> verily, it says beware of destruction :)
<bigjools> I wonder if the proxy has run out of memory
<bigjools> it's not copying things in memory is it ...
<gmb> Shouldn't be.
<bigjools> oo my keypresses finally appeared
<bigjools> it's swapping like buggery
<bigjools> gmb: so yeah:
<bigjools> 10523 libvirt-  20   0 3687m 1.7g 1452 D  29.2 89.4   5:23.11 qemu-system-x86
<bigjools> 1.7g
<bigjools> ...
<gmb> WAAAAT.
<bigjools> I sense a problem :)
<gmb> That's not the proxy, though... I hope. Unless you're committing inception.
<bigjools> I keel eet
<gmb> Si.
<bigjools> and come back tomorrow
<bigjools> since it's way-past-bed-o-clock
<bigjools> I'll pick up your lovely updated packages
<bigjools> I guess something inside the vm went wrong
<bigjools> nn
 * gmb lunches
<gmb> bigjools: (Don't know if you'll see this in your scroll back, but anyway): caching is definitely working for PXE files — with caching it takes 5mins, without, ~20mins.
<rvba> gmb: my testing also shows that some sort of caching is indeed going on.
<rvba> gmb: but, uploading stuff into launchpad failed for some reason :/
<rvba> gmb: did you test that successfully?
<gmb> rvba: No, I'm seeing the same. I'm guessing it's to do with https proxying, confirming that now.
<rvba> k
<rvba> It's a bit weird though, because even if the call to LP does not go trough the proxy, it shouldn't fail.
<gmb> Yeah.
<gmb> rvba: maas-import-pxe-files runs maas-import-ephemerals, right?
<gmb> Or am I having post-lunch brain fog?
<rvba> That's correct.
<rvba> (Not the post-lunch brain fog part ;))
<gmb> rvba: I'm wondering if the 5minutes for PXE import is just down to copying from the cache to the VM, or whether maas-import-ephemerals isn't getting the proxy settings.
<rvba> The import script also does other stuff: it copies the images around more than it should (there is a bug for that).
<gmb> Gaah.
<gmb> Well, that would account for Julian's VM hitting 1.7GB resident.
<rvba> gmb: I also noticed that, when the download actually happens (download from the proxy), my machine slows down, all the memory is sucked up.
<gmb> Right. It's in that phase now on my test machine. I'll take a look and see what's happening...
<gmb>  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S  %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<gmb> 14898 libvirt-  20   0 2268m 1.2g 8124 S  23.4 31.7   3:00.88 qemu-system-x86
<gmb> It's certainly keeping busy.
<gmb> 14898 libvirt-  20   0 2268m 2.0g 7576 S  22.4 50.9   6:14.68 qemu-system-x86
<gmb> rvba: Well, with the proxy disabled Launchpad reporting works fine. Which means that something daft is going on.
<rvba> Damn.
<rvba> Do we have easy access to the proxy's log?
<gmb> rvba: yes, but it's largely useless. The only think that *might* be relevant is this entry: Couldn't read from client: Connection reset by peer.
<gmb> I'll see if we can jack up the logging.
<gmb> Yes we can.
 * gmb turns it up to 11
<gmb> Well, 0xFF, to be exact.
<gmb> rvba: The log's worse than useless, even when turned up to its maximum level. Whats weird is that this used to work, so it must be something to do with my proxy-fix branch. I'll try some tweaking.
<gmb> rvba: Yep, just confirmed it, disabling https_proxy makes LP reporting work again. That's odd, but not a _huge_ deal. Let me check out a couple of things; this could drastically simplify my proxy branch.
<bjorne> why this happend? [21/Dec/2013:00:49:57 +0100] "GET /MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/user-data HTTP/1.1" 404 181 "-" "python-requests/1.2.3 CPython/2.7.5+ Linux/3.11.0-12-generic"
<bjorne> get only error 404 from webservern.. the cloent can't find user-data information... from server
<bjorne> is that no one here? that have some information?
<bigjools> gmb: yeah so, weirdness.  I expect there is some daft code *somwhere* that is copying files via Python memory (ie reading the whole thing in before writing it out again)
#maas 2014-01-09
<jtv2> bigjools: should the test results (maas-test.log) also go to /var/log?  We currently write them to the config/state dir before submitting.
<bigjools> jtv2: yes
<jtv2> Great.
<gmb> Hmm. Importing PXE files seems to have gotten a lot slower overnight... it's now been running for ~30 minutes. That's weird. Oh, mind you, the proxy cache has moved, hasn't it? That might be part of why.
<jtv> Hi gmb.
<gmb> Hi jtv.
<jtv> Yes, it may need to re-initialise.
<jtv> Well, to be technical about it, it *will*.
<gmb> :)
<jtv> But if for whatever reason it wasn't working at all, then this will not present a noticeable cost.
<gmb> Right.
<gmb> This is my first run of the day — trying to resolve the LP problem. Proxying is _on_ so it should be initialising the cache... I've never seen it take this long, but it's <9am so there's a bit more contention for connections here in sleepytown.
<gmb> Once all the kids get off their PS4s it'll speed up.
<bigjools> kids playing at earlier than 9am?
<bigjools> optimisitic :)
<jtv> bigjools: the ones that don't have hangovers can.
 * jtv is all faith in kids today
<allenap> jtv: Out of interest, why does maas-test have to run as root all the time? Was it just simpler?
<jtv> allenap: it may have been the dhcp check.
<jtv> Or any place where we need to run our own (or library) python code as root.
<jtv> For maintenance, testing & debugging it makes more sense to call that code directly than to externalise it and then call it by shelling out to sudo.
<gmb> Running tcpdump *and* strafe to debug maas-import-pxe-files... now I feel like a hacker.
<gmb> strafe? No. strace.
 * jtv stops googling for this tool new tool gmb was seemingly introducing him to
<jtv> cool.
<jtv> cool new tool.
<jtv> not tool new tool.
<rvba> gmb: I think I found the problem.
<gmb> rvba: Pray tell.
<rvba> The proxy is started with: pidFile=/var/cache/maas-test/proxy.pid
<rvba> But then we try to kill it using /run/maas-test/proxy.pid
<gmb> Ah, of course.
<gmb> Wait, what?
<gmb> Huh.
<rvba> gmb: in fact, that problem is fixed in trunk.
<gmb> Oh, good.
<rvba> gmb: if you merge trunk you'll get the fix, you where just unlucky to branch off trunk at the wrong time.
<gmb> rvba: Cool, thanks.
<rvba> gmb: yeah, probably.
<gmb> That does seem to make more sense.
<gmb> Unless we want a flood of happy customers.
<gmb> :)
<rvba> heh
<rvba> Still nice to store the report on disk but I don't think we want to encourage people to upload stuff to LP in this case :).
<gmb> Yeah :)
<gmb> rvba: Okay, I'll make that change shortly.
<rvba> gmb: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas-test/+bug/1267434
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267434 in maas-test "maas-test gives a link to report a bug on LP even when the test was successful." [Critical,Triaged]
<gmb> rvba: Okay, thanks.
<allenap> jtv: It’s not worth it now, but http://pythonhosted.org/python-prctl/ might have been a better way to do it, rather than going all in for root.
<allenap> It’s in universe, not in main though.
<gmb> Whoops. Helps if you fix the tests, Graham
 * gmb -> lunches
<gmb> allenap: Are you free at the top of the hour to talk about the HWE stuff as we discussed this morning?
<rvba> gmb: time for a real quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/get-log/+merge/201020
<gmb> rvba: Sure
<gmb> rvba: Swapsies? https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas-test/dont-report-successes/+merge/201019
<rvba> gmb: deal
<gmb> Mine's a bit longer than yours.
<gmb> Er...
<gmb> I mean...
<gmb> never mind.
<rvba> :)
<gmb> :S
<rvba> gmb: btw, I've reviewed your dry-run branch, not sure if you've seen it.
<gmb> rvba: I did, thanks; I'll sort that out in a minute.
<rvba> cool.
<allenap> gmb: I is here.
#maas 2014-01-10
<rvba> jtv: time for a tiny review? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/unify-logging/+merge/201141
<jtv> Coming...
<rvba> Thanks.
<jtv> rvba: ahem
<jtv> To continue...
<rvba> jtv: we've got multiple migrations, not just one.
<jtv> That's fine, but the point is that if a migration creates the default zone, it needs to do so according to the prevailing schema at the time.
<jtv> Not the schema as the model code sees it, which may have moved ahead.
<rvba> Yeah, I know.
<rvba> So?
<jtv> Just saying we can't call the same get_default_zone() function from the migration and the regular code.
<rvba> That's true, we need to duplicate that (tiny bit) of code.
<rvba> As always with data migrations.
<rvba> Well, the code will be initially duplicated.
<jtv> OK, then that answers my question.
<rvba> Later on, if the model change it won't be an exact duplicate.
<rvba> changes*
<rvba> jtv: definitely.
<rvba> jtv: see what some people have done: https://github.com/brightinteractive/django-test-extras/blob/master/test_extras/testcases.py
<rvba> jtv: see the  DataPreservingTransactionTestCaseMixin class
 * jtv has toyed with the idea of 2pc for this, but restrained himself
<jtv> (I think nowadays it would be possible to detect whether a test had modified the database, and skip the reset if possible — but I doubt it's quite worth the effort today)
 * gmb lunches
<rvba> Hi roaksoax.  Did you get a chance to have a look at the packaging problem I was referring to in the email I sent you the other day?
<gmb> rvba, allenap: Can I get some love for a branch/ https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas-test/revert-reporting-changes/+merge/201149
<rvba> gmb: sure, I'll have a look now.
<gmb> Cheers
<allenap> rvba: Can you give me your thoughts on using something like https://github.com/petrounias/json-schema-toolkit for power_parameters validation?
<rvba> k, having a look now.
<rvba> allenap: looks a bit like what we already have for power_parameters validation.  Looks better integrated though.
<allenap> rvba: I’m thinking about how drivers can share their power schema with the region, and I stumbled on json schema and then this project.
<allenap> rvba: It would be best if we don’t have to install hardware drivers both on the cluster and region, which we would need if each driver has its own DictCharField (i.e. like in POWER_TYPE_PARAMETERS).
<rvba> allenap: right, now I see what the problem is.
<allenap> rvba: If you have time, can you estimate what it would take to try this out?
<rvba> allenap: I'll have another look later today (I want to finish the AZ branch today).  But trying it out, once we know exactly what we're looking for, should be pretty easy.
<allenap> rvba: Tip top, thanks.
<allenap> rvba: Can you also think about json schema in general? This code isn’t packages, and neither are its dependencies, but we might be able to satisfy our needs with something lighter. For example, https://python-jsonschema.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ is in main already.
<rvba> allenap: okay, I'll try to set aside some time to do that today.  If I don't make it, let's talk about this on Monday morning. Okay?
<allenap> For example, could we translate a subset of json schema into DictCharField and co. at runtime?
<rvba> Yeah, I understand that's the goal.
<allenap> rvba: Yeah, that’s grand. I don’t mean to derail what you’re doing right now.
<rvba> The schema would be defined on the cluster, and it would then send it to the region.
<rvba> allenap: don't worry, I'm not letting anything derail me today.  I really wanna get rid of the AZ branch :).
<gmb> allenap: Can you think of a nice way to get identifying information for a system, such that we can use it for de-duping mass-test reports? We don't want it to be too verbose, but it'd be nice to have something human readable.
<gmb> lshw would seem to do the trick, but it's a bit wordy.
<jtv> rvba: even a review won't derail you?  I have one pending and am working on a follow-up. :)
<rvba> gmb: maybe a combination of the humanly-readable part of what lshw returns plus /var/lib/dbus/machine-id would do the trick.
<gmb> rvba: Ah, I didn't know about /var/lib/dbus/machine-id. That'd be perfect. Thanks!
<rvba> gmb: hang on, now that I think of it, /var/lib/dbus/machine-id being purely software-defined, it won't stay the same.
<rvba> gmb: you need something hardware-dependent.
<gmb> Damn.
<rvba> gmb: maybe the main board product UUID, as set by the board manufacturer
<rvba> i.e. /sys/class/dmi/id/product_uuid
<gmb> rvba: That would work. However, another thought: we need to run this on the machine being tested... do we actually have any capacity to do that in maas-test?
<gmb> I don't *think* we do.
<rvba> Just one sec…
<rvba> Yes, actually, gathering lshw output is part of the commissioning process.
<rvba> All the info you need is in there.
<gmb> Ahah!
<gmb> Brilliant.
<gmb> rvba: So that's fetchable from the MAAS instance?
<rvba> Yep
<rvba> All is in the db.
<rvba> s/All/Everything/
<gmb> Excellent, that's fantastic.
<gmb> I'll get working on that now.
#maas 2014-01-11
<baop> hello
<baop> quick question, what is the term used for the feature required by maas to do remote power cycle
<baop> I'm looking for motherboard to purchase, and I need this feature
#maas 2015-01-05
<hugespoon> can someone point me to the maas dhcp server logs? im curious if my node is trying to obtain a lease at all when trying PXE
<hugespoon> i cant seem to locate them
<hugespoon> ah just in syslog
<hugespoon> im getting  maas dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth0:0 (no IPv4 addresses). in the log…but /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf has the following contents…https://gist.github.com/hugespoon/f72b711724e36403aec1 eth0:0 is configured with 172.16.1.x address
<hugespoon> am i missing something?
<blake_r> hugespoon: where you abel to figure out the issue?
<hugespoon> no
<hugespoon> ran into some other more pressing things
<hugespoon> but it seems curious that it would complain about a lack of subnet stanza for the interface, when it seemingly exists (and the config was created by maas itself)
<hugespoon> i wonder if it just doesnt like the eth0:0 interface?
<blake_r> hugespoon: maybe, so dhcp server is not starting because of the issue?
<hugespoon> right
<hugespoon> it says no subnet declaration, ignoring requests on eth0:0 and then says not configed to listen on any interfaces and terminates
<blake_r> hugespoon: can you paste the log for /var/log/upstart/maas-dhcpd.log
<hugespoon> blake_r: only contains errors from me trying to manually add a config directive
<hugespoon> otherwise its empty
<hugespoon> ill paste the syslog verbatim
<blake_r> hugespoon: okay
<hugespoon> https://gist.github.com/hugespoon/f24896b7e8c34083d000
<blake_r> did you configure the eth0:0 interface on the clusters settings page?
<hugespoon> yep
<blake_r> and the subnet is the same as the eth0:0 interface?
<hugespoon> yes
<blake_r> it says eth0:0 has no ip address
<blake_r> did you set a static ip address on eth0:0
<blake_r> ifconfig eth0:0 should show an ip address, if not then you need to set one in /etc/network/interfaces
<hugespoon> yeah it has an IP
<blake_r> can you provide the output of the following
<blake_r> ifconfig eth0:0
<blake_r> /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf
<blake_r> /var/lib/maas/dhcpd-interfaces
<hugespoon> yeah one sec
<hugespoon> https://gist.github.com/hugespoon/44ff5487c6025854e558
<blake_r> does eth0 have an address?
<hugespoon> yes
<hugespoon> just trying to use an overlay since my nodes are all on the same vlan
<hugespoon> and eth0 is a 10.x network
<blake_r> looks like isc-dhcp is wierd with alias
<blake_r> add a emtpy subnet decleration for eth0 and see if it starts
<blake_r> example like this
<blake_r> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/64092/dhcpd-on-interface-with-multiple-address-and-link-labels-aliases
<blake_r> try that, might work
<blake_r> dont know
<hugespoon> hrm seemingly does not
<hugespoon> complains that eth0 matches multiple shared networks..
<blake_r> is eth0 on the same subnet?
<hugespoon> eth0 is 10.x and eth0:0 is 172.16.1.x
<hugespoon> maybe i need to be more specific...
<blake_r> i dont think MAAS is going to be able to support this configuration at the moment
<blake_r> i think its going to require shared subnet stanza
<blake_r> please file a bug at launchpad.net/maas so we can track this issue
<hugespoon> ah yeah just found the same info
<hugespoon> i can just use it without an alias interface, was just hoping to be  bit lazier :D
<hugespoon> ill sign up for an account to report the bug this week
<hugespoon> thanks for your help
<blake_r> no problem, let me know if you need anything else
<solis_> Hello all
<solis_> I try to submit a Windows image to maas which weights nearly 5Go. Postgres, then, falls apart. Do you know a way to avoid this problem ?
<newell> solis_, blake_r might now as he is the one that introduced the Windows image capability.
<solis_> Thanks newell. I'll ask him so
#maas 2015-01-06
<jasonamyers> Did I submit properly for https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1061319? Or is there a set of guidelines I should follow?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1061319 in MAAS "maas-cli delete node could return a more helpful message on success" [High,Triaged]
<Alias> Hello all
<jamespage> allenap, is a bump to django 1.7.x in vivid going to break maas?
<jamespage> roaksoax, picking up your pending merge for django ^^
<allenap> jamespage: Might do, but we'll fix it. Right, rvba?
<rvba> allenap: Indeed.  We should test that soon.
<deephack> Hello all!  Does anyone know much about custom pre-seeds in MAAS?  I'm trying to get different preseeds to run based on node name as per the MAAS documentation but can't seem to get it to work.
<voidspace> in MaaS terminology, what are nodegroups and nodegroup interfaces?
<voidspace> Specifically, we need the static range of a network. This information isn't available from the networks api but *is* available for the nodegroup-interfaces api.
<voidspace> Is there a one-to-one correspondence between networks and nodegroup interfaces?
<voidspace> Currently I'm fetching the networks for a node, then fetching *all* nodegroup-interfaces. Constructing CIDRs for the nodegroup-interfaces (as they don't include a CIDR but an IP and netmask)
<voidspace> then finding the corresponding nodegroup-interface for the networks by matching CIDRs
<voidspace> I'm a) hoping that actually works and b) wondering if there's an easier/better way
<voidspace> Ok, so " A NodeGroupInterface is a network interface attached to a cluster controller, with its network properties."
<voidspace> Which doesn't sound like quite what we need - but the information we need also doesn't seem to be available anywhere else
<voidspace> So given a node, and the networks the node is on, how do I get the "static range" of those networks?
<deephack> Hello all!  Does anyone know much about custom pre-seeds in MAAS?  I'm trying to get different preseeds to run based on node name as per the MAAS documentation but can't seem to get it to work.
<deephack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257774
<deephack> Hello all!  Does anyone know much about custom pre-seeds in MAAS?  I'm trying to get different preseeds to run based on node name as per the MAAS documentation but can't seem to get it to work.
<deephack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257774
<dimitern> allenap, rvba, blake_r, any of you guys around to answer the questions from deephack and voidspace ?
<dimitern> deephack, I'd suggest you to file a bug against maas if there isn't one about this
<deephack> Sure, I'm just chatting with rvba right now and will do that after if need be.
<dimitern> deephack, ah, good!
<roaksoax> jamespage: thanks!
<jsimoes> hi
#maas 2015-01-07
<bladernr_> ayone around?
<Murali> Hi all
<Murali> I need some help in MAAS setting up
<Murali> I am trying to set-up the maas server in one of the VM created in the openstack compute and from the same VM I would like to deploy the juju charms to other vm's on the same compute node
<Murali> can somebody justify is it fusible way to deploy
<jasonamyers> good morning
<roaksoax> jasonamyers: morning :)
#maas 2015-01-08
<jasonamyers> "you can mark the MP approved and the lander will take care of the rest" how do I do that? Do I just reply to the email with merge approved or is it something I do in the LP UI?
<roadmr> jasonamyers: usually you need to flip the status to "approved" in launchpad
<jasonamyers> Merged?
<jasonamyers> I only see WIP, Needs Review and Merged
<roadmr> jasonamyers: if you don't have an "Approved" setting, you may not be authorized to approve it :/
<jasonamyers> I am not then :)
<jasonamyers> thanks
<roadmr> jasonamyers: what's the MR in question?
<jasonamyers> https://code.launchpad.net/~jason-jasonamyers/maas/clearer-msg-for-api-204-returns/+merge/245628
<voidspace> hey guys, given a node id, what's the best way to get the uuid of the nodegroup it belongs to? (via the api)
<newell> voidspace, for a given login profile I use this command to get the nodegroup uuid:
<newell> uuid=$(maas admin node-groups list | grep uuid | cut -d'"' -f4)
<voidspace> newell: right, I was hoping to avoid having to list them all - and go straight from node id to nodegroup uuid
<newell> voidspace, I haven't done it that way
<newell> voidspace, there is probably a way to do it but haven't looked into it myself
<voidspace> thanks
<newell> np
<bmorriso> Is there a way to install a specific version, rather than a series? I need to install 12.04.1, but choosing "Precise" I get the latest.
<blake_r> bmorriso: only the latest version will be installed
<bmorriso> OK. I'll look at downgrading the kernel after install then. Thanks!
<bmorriso> I'm encountering this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1381444 Any advice on a work around. I'm trying to add cisco blades from ucsm
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1381444 in MAAS "Misleading error message in log "Unknown power_type 'sm15k'"" [High,Fix committed]
<bmorriso> Basically it's not clear how I can get power state from the blade, because of the inaccurate error message in the UI
<bmorriso> Perhaps I'm configuring ucsm incorrectly
<newell> bmorriso, you using 1.7?
<bmorriso> I just upgraded, yes.
<newell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1381444/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1381444 in MAAS "Misleading error message in log "Unknown power_type 'sm15k'"" [High,Fix committed]
<newell> Looks like that fix has not been released yet
<bmorriso> Yes. Does that mean that maas & ucsm does not work today?
<bmorriso> What's strange is I am able to provision the server (start/stop/etc). but when I try and get power state, I get that error message.
<newell> yeah so it is working for you, you just aren't able to query the state
<newell> the power query is just a way for the user to see if the node is actually powered on/off.
<bmorriso> It would seem that it is working
<newell> have you ssh'd into your provisioned nodes yet?
<bmorriso> but in the GUI, shows a yellow "unknown" bubble rather than a green "on" state
<bmorriso> I am able to SSH into the server(s)
<bmorriso> when I try and query power state, I get the above bug
<newell> those colors are tied to the power querying I believe so I wouldn't worry about that
<bmorriso> when I try and 'probe-and-enlist-ucsm' I get a 404
<bmorriso> https://gist.github.com/esacteksab/7ad113420ce0a66eb5c7
<newell> That should be working.  It might have to do with how you entered the command or what login profile you are using etc.
<newell> I would file a bug if you can't get past that
<newell> bmorriso, hope that helps
<bmorriso> Thank you
#maas 2015-01-09
<voidspace> rvba: allenap: ping
<voidspace> rvba: allenap: I have an MP for gomaasapi I'd appreciate a review on
<voidspace> https://code.launchpad.net/~mfoord/gomaasapi/nodegroupsinterfaces/+merge/245891
<allenap> voidspace: Sure. I'll see if I can remember Go :)
<voidspace> rvba: allenap: it extends the TestServer
<voidspace> allenap: thanks, it's easy
<allenap> voidspace: Done, with one question in the diff.
<voidspace> allenap: thanks
<voidspace> allenap: currently listing nodegroups fails unless you add a boot image
<voidspace> allenap: that's the existing code. So no boot image seems to mean no nodegroups in the existing code.
<voidspace> allenap: I preserved those semantics - no boot image means no nodegroup so you can't list or add interfaces
<allenap> voidspace: Okay, there's some sense in that, and you've not changed it. Thanks for explaining!
<voidspace> allenap: I actually fixed a bug (and added a test) - currently listing nodegroups really fails if there are no nodegroups
<voidspace> allenap: I changed it to return an empty list
<voidspace> I mean if there are no boot images
<voidspace> allenap: thanks - I'll merge
<allenap> Cool.
<jbeedy> Any takers .... http://askubuntu.com/questions/571823/does-there-exist-a-way-within-the-context-of-maas-to-specify-which-disk-shows-up
#maas 2015-01-10
<Shrihari_> I am suppose to deploy about 150 ubuntu desktops. looking for a info
#maas 2015-01-11
<X-Rob> Hmmmm.
<X-Rob> So I just did an apt-get update
<X-Rob> and suddenly I can't deploy maas ndoes any more
<X-Rob> who broke it?
<X-Rob> Hmm. I had to run dpkg-reconfigure, not change anything, and it started working again.
#maas 2016-01-11
<mup> Bug #1532641 opened: 1.9: Failure to deploy in uefi mode - grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/boot/efi' <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532641>
<mup> Bug #1532652 opened: 1.9: failure to deploy ppc64el VMs grub-install: error: Can't create file: No such file or directory. <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532652>
<mup> Bug #1532652 changed: 1.9: failure to deploy ppc64el VMs grub-install: error: Can't create file: No such file or directory. <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532652>
<mup> Bug #1532652 opened: 1.9: failure to deploy ppc64el VMs grub-install: error: Can't create file: No such file or directory. <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532652>
<mup> Bug #1506441 changed: maas web UI: cannot remove default gateway on cluster interface (once set) <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506441>
<mup> Bug #1514648 changed: Got more than one item. - unable to add/modify machines in the UI <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514648>
<mup> Bug #1506441 opened: maas web UI: cannot remove default gateway on cluster interface (once set) <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506441>
<mup> Bug #1514648 opened: Got more than one item. - unable to add/modify machines in the UI <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514648>
<mup> Bug #1506441 changed: maas web UI: cannot remove default gateway on cluster interface (once set) <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506441>
<mup> Bug #1514648 changed: Got more than one item. - unable to add/modify machines in the UI <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514648>
<mup> Bug #1506441 opened: maas web UI: cannot remove default gateway on cluster interface (once set) <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506441>
<mup> Bug #1514648 opened: Got more than one item. - unable to add/modify machines in the UI <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514648>
<mup> Bug #1506441 changed: maas web UI: cannot remove default gateway on cluster interface (once set) <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506441>
<mup> Bug #1514648 changed: Got more than one item. - unable to add/modify machines in the UI <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514648>
<BlackDex> Hello there. I want to create a custom image of an Ubuntu Desktop to be provided via MAAS. I can't find a good howto on the net thusfar. Someone a good example?
<roaksoax> BlackDex: the MAAS team does not create Desktop Images, However, someone did build custom images of the desktop
<roaksoax> BlackDex: let me find out
<roaksoax> roadmr: were you the one?
<roadmr> roaksoax: yes, I was
<roaksoax> BlackDex: there you ^^ :)
<roaksoax> there you go*
<roadmr> BlackDex: I wrote a tool to help create desktop maas-able images: https://launchpad.net/curtinator
<BlackDex> ow nice
<BlackDex> let me check it out
<roadmr> BlackDex: give it a try, it's a bit rough around the edges but at the very least it'll point you in the right direction
<BlackDex> thx roadmr :)
<roaksoax> /query/q/win 4
<mup> Bug #1532641 changed: 1.9: Failure to deploy in uefi mode - grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/boot/efi' <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532641>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1317705, 1331214, 1350786, 1387859, 1394339, 1415538, 1420803, 1423613, 1425837, 1430269, 1435557, 1436326, 1436826, 1513258, 1516722, 1516815, 1517097, 1517687, 1519247, 1519527, 1522225, 1522294, 1522898
<mup> Bug # opened: 1317705, 1331214, 1350786, 1387859, 1394339, 1415538, 1420803, 1423613, 1425837, 1430269, 1435557, 1436326, 1436826, 1513258, 1516722, 1516815, 1517097, 1517687, 1519247, 1519527, 1522225, 1522294, 1522898
<mup> Bug # changed: 1317705, 1331214, 1350786, 1387859, 1394339, 1415538, 1420803, 1423613, 1425837, 1430269, 1435557, 1436326, 1436826, 1513258, 1516722, 1516815, 1517097, 1517687, 1519247, 1519527, 1522225, 1522294, 1522898
<mup> Bug # changed: 1356012, 1377674, 1387610, 1387611, 1387612, 1391228, 1394746, 1402042, 1402178, 1410367, 1410943, 1417591, 1425738, 1427469, 1427631, 1428142, 1428143,
<mup> 1429060, 1430749, 1430753, 1436262, 1436268, 1436290, 1458895, 1476718, 1477609, 1519077, 1519090, 1519918, 1519919, 1521833, 1523674, 1524007, 1524924
<mup> Bug #1512882 changed: Unable to enlist machines with 2 nics connected <cdo-qa> <networking> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512882>
<user_6321> allah is doing
<user_6321> sun is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> moon is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> stars are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> planets are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> galaxies are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> oceans are not doing allah is doing
<roadmr> ?
<user_6321> mountains are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> trees are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> mom is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> dad is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> boss is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> job is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> dollar is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> degree is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> medicine is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> customers are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<user_6321> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<user_6321> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<user_6321> light is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> fan is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> businessess are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> america is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<user_6321> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<user_6321> rulers are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> governments are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> sleep is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> hunger is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> food does not take away the hunger allah takes away the hunger.
<user_6321> water does not take away the thirst allah takes away the thirst
<user_6321> seeing is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> hearing is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> seasons are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> weather is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> humans are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> animals are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> the best amongst you are those who learn and teach quran
<user_6321> one letter read from book of allah amounts to one good deed and allah multiplies one good deed ten times
<user_6321> hearts get rusted as does iron with water to remove rust from heart recitation of quran and rememberance of death
<user_6321> heart is likened to a mirror
<user_6321> when a person commits one sin a black dot sustains the heart
<user_6321> to accept islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except allah and muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<user_6321> read book fazaileamaal.com
<user_6321> read book muntakhabahadith.com
<user_6321> need spiritual teacher visit alhaadi.org.za
<user_6321> allah created the sky without any pillars
<user_6321> allah makes the sun rise from the east and sets it in the west
<user_6321> allah makes the day into the night and the night into the day
<user_6321> allah gives life and allah gives death
<user_6321> all creation are useless,worthless,hopeless
<hetii> Hi
<hetii> could someone of you tell me where I can find a code in maas project that is responsible to send IPMI power reset call ?
<mup> Bug #1532996 opened: Unmanaged NIC Nameservers Overwrite resolv.conf <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532996>
#maas 2016-01-12
<Scroll_Tro0L> Ello folks, anyone around?
<blahdeblah> Scroll_Tro0L: A few people; ask your question(s) and hang around to see who answers :-)
<Scroll_Tro0L> Okie dokes. So I got MAAS working after a year. Got 2 nodes up and running. And now I have no idea what I'
<Scroll_Tro0L> what I'm supposed to be doing next*
<Scroll_Tro0L> How do I start deploying VMs and stuff on it? Do I need to do Juju?
<user_6321> allah is doing
<user_6321> sun is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> moon is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> stars are not doing allah is doing
<blahdeblah> !ops
<user_6321> planets are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> galaxies are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> oceans are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> mountains are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> trees are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> mom is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> dad is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> boss is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> job is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> dollar is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> degree is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> medicine is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> customers are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<user_6321> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<user_6321> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<user_6321> light is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> fan is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> businessess are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> america is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<user_6321> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<user_6321> rulers are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> governments are not doing allah is doing
<FAMAS> user_6321: the assertion of one's own version of creationist theory being correct and other versions of the creationist theory being incorrect is one that is controversial and as of now, unresolved
<user_6321> sleep is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> hunger is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> food does not take away the hunger allah takes away the hunger
<user_6321> water does not take away the thirst allah takes away the thirst
<user_6321> seeing is not doing allah is doing
<FAMAS> however, it is the individual's choice and preference to accept assertions by others for purposes of contemplation
<user_6321> hearing is not doing allah is doing
<blahdeblah> FAMAS: why feed the spammers?
<user_6321> seasons are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> weather is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> humans are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> animals are not doing allah is doing
<FAMAS> blahdeblah: it is not within personal awareness that personal actions by this user, referring to the self, is "feeding" the spammers as the user that is you, claiming
<user_6321> the best amongst you are those who learn and teach quran
<FAMAS> there is possibility of assertions and replies by others inspiring the spammer to stop and contemplate the actions
<blahdeblah> another /ignore added
<FAMAS> there is possibility of assertions and replies by others being ignored
<user_6321> one letter read from book of allah amounts to one good deed and allah multiplies one good deed ten times
<blahdeblah> Scroll_Tro0L: Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier; juju is the recommended way to deploy services on MAAS.
<blahdeblah> Scroll_Tro0L: But you can also just use it as a machine installer add your ssh key to your user account in MAAS, then just acquire & start the node, and you should be able to log in with your key.
<user_6321> hearts get rusted as does iron with water to remove rust from heart recitation of quran and rememberance of death
<user_6321> heart is likened to a mirror
<user_6321> when a person commits one sin a black dot sustains the heart
<FAMAS> this user sends out gratitudes to blahdeblah for notifying of the existence of the maas framework, if the user has put this user on ignore, requesting others to pass the gratitude on
<user_6321> to accept islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except allah and muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<user_6321> read book fazaileamaal.com
<user_6321> read book muntakhabahadith.com
<user_6321> need spiritual teacher visit alhaadi.org.za
<user_6321> allah created the sky without any pillars
<FAMAS> user_6321: it is advised to check upon what is written here http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Scientific_Errors_in_the_Qur%27an
<user_6321> allah makes the sun rise from the east and sets it in the west
<user_6321> allah makes the day into the night and the night into the day
<user_6321> allah gives life and allah gives death
<user_6321> all creation are useless,worthless,hopeless
<user_6321> can not do
<user_6321> can not benefit
<user_6321> can not harm
<user_6321> allah is the doer of each and everything
<user_6321> when allah wants us to stand we stand
<user_6321> when allah wants us to sit we sit
<Scroll_Tro0L> blahdeblah: So once all the nodes are connected you're saying I can just use it as one giant ubuntu server?
<blahdeblah> Scroll_Tro0L: no, Idefinitely
<blahdeblah> I definitely didn't say that :-)
<blahdeblah> Scroll_Tro0L: There are juju charms which allow you to deploy openstack, or you can try the landscape autopilot which does that for you, but I think it requires a minimum of 3 nodes.  (Don't quote me on that last part.)
<Scroll_Tro0L> Okay, so I probably need to install and read up on juju then
<blahdeblah> Scroll_Tro0L: It's worth having a look at landscape autopilot; it does the hard bits for you and automatically installs juju & juju GUI.
<Scroll_Tro0L> Got it. Thanks a bunch man!
<Scroll_Tro0L> And this is just for a simple home server, I'm not doing anything crazy with it.
<user_6321> allah is doing
<user_6321> sun is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> moon is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> stars are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> planets are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> galaxies are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> oceans are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> mountains are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> trees are not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> mom is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> dad is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> boss is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> job is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> dollar is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> degree is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> medicine is not doing allah is doing
<user_6321> customers are not doing allah is doing
<Scroll_Tro0L> blahdeblah: Unfortunately Autopilot requires 5 machines, I got 3 total.
<blahdeblah> roaksoax: I don't suppose there's someone in APAC timezones who has operator creds?
<blahdeblah> Scroll_Tro0L: :-(  Maybe wait for the upcoming juju LXD provider, which allows container-based deployment?
<roaksoax> blahdeblah: nope :)
<Scroll_Tro0L> Well, I can just start installing juju
<Scroll_Tro0L> My only thing is I don't think I need the level of service juju provides.
<Scroll_Tro0L> I'm just looking to make a bunch of VMs
<blahdeblah> Scroll_Tro0L: MAAS might be overkill then.
<Scroll_Tro0L> Gotcha, thing is though I have an actual cloud server.
<Scroll_Tro0L> It's a box with three MBOs in it
<Scroll_Tro0L> And honestly, I went this route to learn more about cloud servers. So even if the juju route is the next logical step I'm down to figure it out.
<Scroll_Tro0L> Albiet overkill.
<Scroll_Tro0L> albeit*
<blahdeblah> Scroll_Tro0L: Well, juju is definitely the next logical step; you can definitely use it to just deploy a bunch of VMs, although it has a lot more power than that.
<Scroll_Tro0L> Right, I sort of understand how it works.
<Scroll_Tro0L> Like, for a website you take the different parts such as the DB, the backend, etc and split it up
<Scroll_Tro0L> the storage server for the images
<Scroll_Tro0L> So does juju make a separate VM for each of those functions?
<blahdeblah> It can, or LXC containers
<blahdeblah> Although, I don't think it has a native libvirt provider; I think it needs something openstacky in the middle.
<blahdeblah> That's something to ask over in #juju
<Scroll_Tro0L> Gotcha
<blahdeblah> Some of the EU folks should be online now/soon
<Scroll_Tro0L> So basically, I need to install juju now :P
<Scroll_Tro0L> Awesome
<Scroll_Tro0L> I should really be headed to bed asap though so I'll snag em tomorrow
<Scroll_Tro0L> on a proper IRC client xD
<Scroll_Tro0L> My first real project is going to be a NAS
<Scroll_Tro0L> For something as simple as that I'd need multiple charms?
<blahdeblah> Depends how flexible you want to make it, and whether you're going to write it yourself or plug together someone else's stuff
<Scroll_Tro0L> Prolly use something like freenas
<Scroll_Tro0L> not guna reinvent the wheel
<Scroll_Tro0L> Don't have the credentials for that yet :P
<Scroll_Tro0L> But for something like, as you said earlier, I could simply have juju give me a VM that I can call whatever and just dedicate 100% to the NAS
<blahdeblah> I don't think so; I think you need to put it in a bare metal MAAS box, or an LXC container in a MAAS box.
<blahdeblah> But you might be able to hack the local KVM provider into something usable: https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/config-local
<blahdeblah> (See the list at the side for the various providers supported.)
<blahdeblah> Scroll_Tro0L: And really, this is best asked in #juju. :-)
<Scroll_Tro0L> Okay fasho, thanks!
<Scroll_Tro0L> One last totaly random question
<Scroll_Tro0L> Atm the ssh key I'm using is my person one, should I make another one for maas?
<Scroll_Tro0L> personal*
<blahdeblah> That's really up to you; only your public key is installed on the system, so it's not exposing anything (assuming you're not using agent forwarding).
<Scroll_Tro0L> Okay perfect. Thanks for everything!
<mup> Bug #1533103 opened: [packaging] dbconfig-pgsql <MAAS:New for andreserl> <MAAS 1.10:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533103>
<mup> Bug #1533103 changed: [packaging] dbconfig-pgsql <MAAS:New for andreserl> <MAAS 1.10:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533103>
<mup> Bug #1533103 opened: [packaging] dbconfig-pgsql <MAAS:New for andreserl> <MAAS 1.10:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533103>
<mup> Bug #1533107 opened: qa-lab-tests need python3 support <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533107>
<BlackDex> Hello, i have created a custom image which i want to upload to MAAS. But when i try to upload it from my own laptop to the MAAS node it doesn't work. I get a response that "The proxy server could not handle the request" "Error reading from remote server".
<BlackDex> What am i doing wrong? Or are there some settings that need to be tweaked?
<BlackDex> The image is about 1.2GB large :)
<mup> Bug #1533107 changed: qa-lab-tests need python3 support <MAAS:Confirmed for rbanffy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533107>
<mup> Bug #1533107 opened: qa-lab-tests need python3 support <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533107>
<aaronmehar> what kind of magic is this! This looks awesome.. definitely going to try this
<mup> Bug #1533229 opened: 1.9 wily arm64 root-image fails to deploy on EFI system <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533229>
<caturday> ugh
<caturday> it looks like maas is just ignoring my curtin_userdata_ubuntu file
<caturday> near as i can tell, it pulls curtin and curtin_userdata, but doesn't go any further than that
<maas_user> hi
<maas_user> i am trying to install maas. can some one help me with configuring IPMI. And what does BMC do?
<maas_user> ANYONE ON?
#maas 2016-01-13
<mup> Bug #1533555 opened: MAAS docs do not say how to set the default gateway <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533555>
<mup> Bug #1533719 opened: Adding a device with a MAC address that's belongs to another node, fails without providing any feedback <MAAS:New> <MAAS 1.10:New> <MAAS 1.9:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533719>
<mup> Bug #1533719 changed: Adding a device with a MAC address that's belongs to another node, fails without providing any feedback <MAAS:New> <MAAS 1.10:New> <MAAS 1.9:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533719>
<mup> Bug #1533719 opened: Adding a device with a MAC address that's belongs to another node, fails without providing any feedback <MAAS:New> <MAAS 1.10:New> <MAAS 1.9:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533719>
<dencaval> Hey guys, is there some workaround for the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1499934
<dencaval> Guys, does maas work properly for vmware virtual machines?
<mup> Bug #1533822 opened: should pass overlayroot_cfgdisk=disabled when booting enlistment, commissioning, install <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533822>
<mup> Bug #1533843 opened: Unable to find a node for ubuntu 15.10 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533843>
<mup> Bug #1533855 opened: Unable to install trusty on UEFI system w/ SecureBoot enabled <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533855>
<mup> Bug #1533855 changed: Unable to install trusty on UEFI system w/ SecureBoot enabled <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533855>
<mup> Bug #1533855 opened: Unable to install trusty on UEFI system w/ SecureBoot enabled <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533855>
 * D4RKS1D3 GoodNight!
#maas 2016-01-14
<iben> how to troubelshoot an issue where maas starts the commision but fails
<iben> the target node pxe boots and completes but maas doesn’t detect this
<mup> Bug #1534013 opened: maas commisioning fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534013>
<D4RKS1D3> Hi iben
<D4RKS1D3> when i have the same problem i installed maas-enlist
<iben> thanks D4RKS1D3  i will try that
<D4RKS1D3> no problem iben , good luck
<iben> hell ionutbalutoiu
<bustout> can someone tell me if there is a simple how to for adding a rhel 7 boot image into maas?
<bustout> can someone tell me if there is a simple how to for adding a rhel 7 boot image into maas?
<mup> Bug #1534241 opened: Selecting multiple partitions under Storage does nothing useful <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534241>
<dbainbri_> Help please: attempting to install "stable" on an ubuntu server and it is failing in configure with maas-dns. Attempted to google and try different suggestions w/o luck. Anyone have insight?
<dbainbri> (sorry if repeat, irc client issues) Help please: attempting to install "stable" on an ubuntu server and it is failing in configure with maas-dns. Attempted to google and try different suggestions w/o luck. Anyone have insight?
<mup> Bug #1534298 opened: Using more than one disk results in inconsistent use of partitioning tables <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534298>
<mup> Bug #1532652 changed: 1.9: failure to deploy ppc64el VMs grub-install: error: Can't create file: No such file or directory. <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532652>
<mup> Bug #1534298 changed: Using more than one disk results in inconsistent use of partitioning tables <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534298>
#maas 2016-01-15
<vibol> hello guy anyone online ?
#maas 2016-01-16
<mup> Bug #1274944 changed: maas-dhcp-server should be configured to start after all network interfaces it serves are up <amd64> <apport-bug> <landscape> <micro-cluster> <trusty> <MAAS:Expired> <maas (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274944>
<mup> Bug #1468631 changed: interrupted image download doesn't allow recovery <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468631>
<mup> Bug #1274944 opened: maas-dhcp-server should be configured to start after all network interfaces it serves are up <amd64> <apport-bug> <landscape> <micro-cluster> <trusty> <MAAS:Expired> <maas (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274944>
<mup> Bug #1468631 opened: interrupted image download doesn't allow recovery <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468631>
<mup> Bug #1274944 changed: maas-dhcp-server should be configured to start after all network interfaces it serves are up <amd64> <apport-bug> <landscape> <micro-cluster> <trusty> <MAAS:Expired> <maas (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274944>
<mup> Bug #1274944 changed: maas-dhcp-server should be configured to start after all network interfaces it serves are up <amd64> <apport-bug> <landscape> <micro-cluster> <trusty> <MAAS:Expired> <maas (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274944>
<mup> Bug #1468631 changed: interrupted image download doesn't allow recovery <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468631>
<mup> Bug #1534942 opened: Failed curtin install: An error occured handling 'sda': ValueError - no disk with serial '<diskserialnumber>' found <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534942>
<mup> Bug #1532349 changed: 1.9: Enabling ssh to debug commissioning problems does not appear to work <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532349>
<mup> Bug #1532350 changed: 1.9: Some systems are failing to commission <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532350>
#maas 2016-01-17
<mup> Bug #1535080 opened: Please show /etc/network/interfaces in installation output <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535080>
#maas 2017-01-09
<mup> Bug #1654929 opened: Node page should display spaces <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654929>
<mup> Bug #1654930 opened: VLAN listing should be sorted as a number <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654930>
<zeestrat> Kildurin: Check out the command "maas my-profile interface update -h" You can update some bond parameters there
<mup> Bug #1654981 opened: creating a bridge on a device doesn't inherit device config or allow configuring during creation <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654981>
<mup> Bug #1654981 changed: creating a bridge on a device doesn't inherit device config or allow configuring during creation <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654981>
<mup> Bug #1654981 opened: creating a bridge on a device doesn't inherit device config or allow configuring during creation <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654981>
<SimonKLB> hey! trying to setup maas in a shared datacenter - is this even possible?
<SimonKLB> the first issue im facing is that there already is a dhcp server running
<SimonKLB> i also want to restrict my maas nodes to only use a certain ip range, but when im trying to create a subnet, i only see an option to do so using a CIDR
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: you can create a subnet, and create a "reserved" range in the subnet, so that MAAS doesnt use that range of the subnet
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: and MAAS can stil work if you already have a dhcp server
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: depends how you configure it
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: ah, so you kind of bans ranges rather than create ranges
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: yes, in 2.2, we will have another feature that will allow you to do the opposite
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: basically, the subnet is unmanaged by MAAS, but you can create ranges MAAS can use
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: so you would have both modes
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: cool thanks!
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: can i get logging from a node that is starting up somehow?
<SimonKLB> i can see that the dhcp request is being ack'd by the dhcp server, but the webgui says "IP Address (Unconfigured)"
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: what are you doing ? commissioning ?
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: you can get logging in two places, for two different purposes
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: just trying to deploy a node
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: 1. the Mchine Event log, which you can find uner the machine details page
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: it will tell you if it is PXE booting, and what things it is doing
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: rsyslog /var/log/maas/rsyslog/<machine-name>/<date>/*
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: the events are kind of non-verbose, i can see that things art powered on and off, but not much else
<SimonKLB> the rsyslog looks promising though!
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: you can see more events actually. The ones that are shown in the main page of the machine are non-verbose
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: but yes, those are basically more high level events
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: in the events detail you will see what cloud-init is doing for example
<SimonKLB> ah neat
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: so the current issue im facing is that i cant ssh to the machine
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: right, while the machine is 'deploying' ?
<SimonKLB> yes
<SimonKLB> it looks stuck
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: do i have to do anything else other than uploading my pubkey to the maas user?
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: nope, so cloud-init should import your ssh key into the installation environment
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: no cloudinit events in the event log
<SimonKLB> PXE request - installation, TFTP Request boot-kernel and boot-initrd and then just Power state query
<SimonKLB> everything looks otherwise correct, the DHCP packets are going out, its responding to ping and ssh
<SimonKLB> just not setting it up with cloudinit i suppose
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: i think i found the issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/23770633/
<SimonKLB> any ideas?
<SimonKLB> or anyone else for that matter
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: that is strange....
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: what's your rackd.conf show in /etc/maas/rackd.conf
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: cluster_uuid: b2bec0e6-2b15-4d4b-aece-352d632b2652
<SimonKLB> maas_url: http://localhost:5240/MAAS
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: try chaching maas_url: http://<ip-of-region-controller-that-machines-can-access>:5240/MAAS
<roaksoax> SimonKLB: also, what version of MAAS you running ?
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: 2.1.2+bzr5555-0ubuntu1~16.04.1
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: do i have to restart anything after changing rackd.conf ?
<mup> Bug #1655048 opened: MAAS upgrade rewrites maas-http.conf <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655048>
<SimonKLB> roaksoax: changing the url seem to have done the trick! thanks a lot for all the help today :)
<mup> Bug #1655048 changed: MAAS upgrade rewrites maas-http.conf <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655048>
<mup> Bug #1655048 opened: MAAS upgrade rewrites maas-http.conf <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655048>
<mup> Bug #1655049 opened: List index out of range on main page and nodes page <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655049>
<mup> Bug #1655049 changed: List index out of range on main page and nodes page <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655049>
<mup> Bug #1655049 opened: List index out of range on main page and nodes page <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655049>
<mup> Bug #1655048 changed: MAAS upgrade rewrites maas-http.conf <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655048>
<Kildurin> How do I modify the network bonding parameters without having to delete and recreate a bond? The MAAS GUI does not seem to provide a way to update the parameters.
<Kildurin> Even the MAAS CLI does not seem to provide a way. For instance, all I need to do is changing the bonding mode from round robin to active backup
<mup> Bug #1655049 opened: [2.1] netaddr raises IndexError when looking up some OUI registrations <MAAS:In Progress by lamont> <MAAS 2.1:Triaged> <maas (Ubuntu):In Progress by maas-maintainers> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655049>
<mup> Bug #1655096 opened: MAAS CLI and GUI must provide a way to modify the bonding paramters <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655096>
<jgriffiths> Hey guys. I am trying to deploy a node with MAAS, but the /var/lib/cloud/instance/scripts/user_data.sh script I run is reporting "request to http://10.20.21.245:5240/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/ failed. sleeping 32.: HTTP Error 401: OK
<jgriffiths> " errors.
<jgriffiths> Has anybody ever seen this?
<jgriffiths> This is happening during commissioning, not deploying.
<jgriffiths> The clock skew is getting adjusted by 0 and -1 so the times seem close enough
<zeestrat> Kildurin: Check out the command "maas my-profile interface update -h" You can update some bond parameters there
<zeestrat> Kildurin: Note that the keywords for bond parameters should be with underscores (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1645319)
<xplatform12> I am having issues with "MAAS Version 2.1.2+bzr5555-0ubuntu1 (16.04.1)" deploying CentOS 7 on Dell R710s. I have upgraded to the latest bios/firmware and it keeps Failing deployment. Error on the console is "Failed to start Execute cloud user/final scripts." Any idea on how to go about troubleshooting this issue?
<xplatform12> Ubuntu installs without issues.
<mup> Bug #1655164 opened: no feedback when something's missing on manual enlistment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655164>
<mup> Bug #1655165 opened: manual node create dialog should disappear when the Save button is clicked <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655165>
<mup> Bug #1655176 opened: [2.1.2]  Power state could not be queried: Could not connect to BMC.  Check BMC configuration and try again. <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655176>
#maas 2017-01-10
<Kildurin> Zeestrat, thanks
<mup> Bug #1655096 changed: MAAS CLI and GUI must provide a way to modify the bonding paramters <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655096>
<miono> I've created a file in /etc/maas/preseeds named curtin_userdata_ubuntu_amd64_generic
<miono> So I would guess that that file would be added to each deploy of an ubuntu machine with amd64, right?
<miono> Isn't there a way to create a preseed-file that's added to all deploys, regardless of what OS and Arch ?
<miono> If I want to deploy machines with an alternative cloud.cfg, does that then mean that I have to create a custom image?
<mup> Bug #1655440 opened: "unconfigured" NIC can still get IPv6 addresses via RA <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655440>
<xplatform12> what is the latest production verions of maas?
<roaksoax_> xplatform12: 2.1.2 in PPA, 2.1.3 will be in -proposed this week
<xplatform12> thanks
<xplatform12> How can we find out what has been updated in 2.1.3?
<xplatform12> Having an issue getting CentOS installed via MAAS and trying to track down the issue or see if that has been resolved.
<syed> Hi, I'm trying out the MAAS API from python but I keep getting the ouput in either YAML or application/pickle. How can I force the server to send the output in JSON?
<jhegge> you need an HTTP header to specify JSON, like Accept: application/json
<syed> @jhegge. Thank you. Will try that
#maas 2017-01-11
<mup> Bug #1655638 opened: [UX Improvement] Disable all other functionality when the user is in the process of adding/creating an entity or has initiated an edit process <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655638>
<mup> Bug #1637570 opened: [2.1] Cavium ThunderX system with 128GigB of memory is reported as having 125.9GigB of memory in MAAS after commissioning <arm64> <hs-arm64> <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637570>
<mup> Bug #1637570 changed: [2.1] Cavium ThunderX system with 128GigB of memory is reported as having 125.9GigB of memory in MAAS after commissioning <arm64> <hs-arm64> <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637570>
<shubjero> Anyone have a guide on how to create a linux user during a maas deployment of a server? I'd like an additional user created during deployment in addition to the 'ubuntu' user
<mup> Bug #1637570 opened: [2.1] Cavium ThunderX system with 128GigB of memory is reported as having 125.9GigB of memory in MAAS after commissioning <arm64> <hs-arm64> <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637570>
<johnpants> Hello, any tips on why storage won't show up in MAAS?  After commissioning MAAS shows 0 disks and 0GB of storage.
<pmatulis> johnpants, what is the nature of the node's underlying machine and its disk subsystem?
<johnpants> Hi, it's an old HP desktop.  I was able to get it to identify the disk after adding a removable USB device and commissioning again.
<pmatulis> johnpants, the original disk was identified only after adding a USB device?
<johnpants> well, that's what I suspected.  BUT I just realized I made a bonehead mistake of selecting 'retain disk' when commissioning.  So, i think i was maybe not patient enough.  It's showing up now.
<mup> Bug #1655721 opened: MAAS shouldn't update TGT config when there are no boot sources <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655721>
<johnpants> I have another question.  I'm trying to build MAAS + OpenStack Autopilot.  MAAS is good to go, 4 nodes have been commissioned and are good to go, when I try to run the juju bootstrap sudo JUJU_BOOTSTRAP_TO=<hostname> openstack-install the status changes to deploying but nothing happens except the openstack installer ticks off seconds...if I reboot the node during the bootstrap 'something' gets deployed but it's not landscape.  Any id
<pmatulis> johnpants, what docs are you following?
<johnpants> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud
#maas 2017-01-12
<mup> Bug #1655798 opened: MAAS Fails to Deploy Centos 6 and 7 Images using  images.maas.io on VMs with virtio-scsi block devices <centos> <images> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655798>
<rmcadams> before I rebuild a broken maas server, any point in sharing a traceback that is flooding the region log?
<lrensing> does anyone have any tips for connection maas-region to an existing postgresql instance?
<lrensing> i can connect manually -- via psql, but maas-region dbshell isn't allowing me to connect after changing the database host to the postgres instance
<mup> Bug #1632480 changed: Latest Yakkety grub timesout when attempting to UEFI boot over IPv6 <maas-ipv6> <MAAS:Invalid> <grub2 (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632480>
<mup> Bug #1637570 changed: Cavium ThunderX system with 128GigB of memory is reported as having 125.9GigB of memory <arm64> <hs-arm64> <oil> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <lshw (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637570>
<mup> Bug #1627441 changed: MAAS 2.0 - CentOS 7 deployment failed <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627441>
<mup> Bug #1651156 changed: [2.1, UI] Cannot change MAAS' name from the Node listing page <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651156>
<mup> Bug #1655798 changed: MAAS Fails to Deploy Centos 6 and 7 Images using  images.maas.io on VMs with virtio-scsi block devices <centos> <images> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655798>
<Guest9575> Hi, I'm trying to install maas, however, I experience some problems....
<Guest9575> I use ubuntu 16.04 LTS and maas 2.0.0~beta3+
<Guest9575> I'm trying to run maas and regiond on one machine, just to test SW
<Guest9575> error message I see in regiond.log is: Preparation of RegionAdvertisingService failed; will try again in 5 seconds.
<Guest9575> then en exeption list chain ending with: django.core.exceptions.ValidationError: {'hostname': ['Nonexistant domain.']}
<Guest9575> any idea/hint ?
<junaidali> Guest9575: have you tried restarting regiond service
<junaidali> ?
<junaidali> 'maas-regiond' to be specific
<junaidali> Is there any backup/restore feature available for MAAS like Juju?
<Guest9575> yes, I have tried 'service maas-regiond restart' reveral times
<Guest9575> dealing with 'Is there any backup/restore feature available for MAAS like Juju?' i'm not sure what you are asking about ;/ I've just followed documentation, doing several  'apt installs' and finished in this state
<SimonKLB> anyone here with experience setting up openstack on maas with an external dhcp?
<SimonKLB> the current problem im facing is that the lxd containers doesnt have their hostnames registered as dns:es anywhere
<SimonKLB> i have openstack deployed, but im seeing NXDOMAIN exceptions on the nova-cloud-controller
<mup> Bug #1655981 opened: removing rack controller from region controller doesn't remove it from maas db <4010> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655981>
<mup> Bug #1605312 opened: Unhandled failure in updating lease. django.db.utils.IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "maasserver_staticipaddress_ip_key" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1605312>
<mup> Bug #1605312 changed: Unhandled failure in updating lease. django.db.utils.IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "maasserver_staticipaddress_ip_key" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1605312>
<mup> Bug #1605312 opened: Unhandled failure in updating lease. django.db.utils.IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "maasserver_staticipaddress_ip_key" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1605312>
<Guest9575> OK, upgrading to maas 2.1.2 solved may issue, sorry for information noise :)
<lrensing> any idea on why maas-region-api wouldn't be reading regiond.conf for the credentials to connect to postgres?
<mup> Bug #1518226 opened: Option to add ipmipower args via webUI <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518226>
<mup> Bug #1518226 changed: Option to add ipmipower args via webUI <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518226>
<mup> Bug #1518226 opened: Option to add ipmipower args via webUI <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518226>
<rmcadams> Any ideas on connecting two kvm hosts to MAAS and having two different power providers (virsh)?
<rmcadams> the "power address" for virsh seems to be global, which strikes me as odd
<pmatulis> rmcadams, i think i've hit that too. well worth a bug
<rmcadams> yah, I've tried putting them in different zones etc... still doenst work
<rmcadams> I'm wondering if a small vm as a secondary "rack controller" will fix it
<rmcadams> but I'll file a bug, to me that should be a per "server" setting
<pmatulis> it should be a per-node setting
<rmcadams> yah, thats what I meant by "server" sorry
<pmatulis> ah ok
<rmcadams> bug filed, we'll see what they say
<mup> Bug #1656091 opened: Power Settings for virsh are not per node, they are global <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656091>
<rmcadams> pmatulis: you think a second rack controller might fix it?
<rmcadams> well, work around I guess.
<pmatulis> rmcadams, probably but it would be a shame to go there
<rmcadams> agreed, it's for a lab environment so it's not a bad idea for the team to test running multiple rack controllers etc..
<rmcadams> so for a work around it might work to get them going :)
<pmatulis> rmcadams, actually a 2nd rackd would just allow HA on rackd services. i don't think it would help
<rmcadams> ahh ok
<pmatulis> you would still be connecting to the regiond instance, which provides the API and web UI
<rmcadams> right
<rmcadams> oh hey, pmatulis  works for Canonical, how ironic.
<pmatulis> rmcadams, hm?
<rmcadams> I just got a laugh because here I am chatting away bout this and I didnt realize you were tagged on that bug/worked for canonical, sorry :)
<jtilander> During deployment of Ubuntu I get stuck on a GRUB load screen, with one entry "Local"
<jtilander> This is for an IBM server, I can deploy fine to my local WMware VM and a physical Dell laptop. Seems very strange. Any ideas?
#maas 2017-01-13
 * rmcadams yawns
<rmcadams> Updating this thing to proposed is going to be interesting ;)
<mup> Bug #1656168 opened: Some Web UI pages look strangely redundant when the hostname is 'maas' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656168>
<mup> Bug #1656208 opened: [2.2, trunk] Spaces API has broken backwards compatability <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656208>
<junaidali> guys, is there a way to restore/backup maas like in juju?
<junaidali> I'm trying to test a scenario when my maas node fails (non HA)
<mup> Bug #1653797 opened: [2.1.2] Unable to deploy nodes with NVME drives despite fixes to #1647485 <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <MAAS:Confirmed for cgregan> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653797>
<mup> Bug #1656350 opened: multi-homed host static routes formating <networking> <routes> <static> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656350>
<derekcat> Random question...  Anyone ever seen iPXE tftp timeout when trying to load the pxelinux.o image from a MAAS server (trying to PXE boot a KVM)
<mup> Bug #1656425 opened: Ephemeral environments using the wrong kernel <MAAS:Confirmed for ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656425>
<pmatulis> derekcat, see if tftp is running. check logs
<derekcat> Hey pmatulis!  Which log should I be looking at?  [MAAS 2.1.2], not seeing tftp in the service --status-all
<pmatulis> derekcat, one thing you can do is in the web UI. go to Nodes > Controller . all the services should be green
<derekcat> pmatulis, yep!  Green check-circles across the board.
<pmatulis> derekcat, DHCP is ok? address assigned?
<derekcat> pmatulis, It is getting an address assigned, but I just noticed that it appears to be getting an address for the wrong VLAN...  201 instead of 200.  [the MAAS server is in the 200 VLAN...]  Let me check into that and get back to you.  Thank you!! ^_^
<pmatulis> derekcat, ok great
#maas 2017-01-14
<stormmore> has anyone put MaaS components onto switch hardware?
<mup> Bug #1653797 changed: [2.1.2] Unable to deploy nodes with NVME drives <canonical-bootstack> <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <MAAS:Confirmed for cgregan> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653797>
<ejat> can maas 2.0 and juju 2.0 works to build Canonical OpenStack Autopilot?
#maas 2018-01-08
<mup> Bug #1730690 changed: [2.3b3, UI] Name and domain fields are missing from the machine configuration (currently Settings) <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730690>
<tripleo> Help. Is there a way to update Storage Configuration of a Node that has already been deployed in MAAS, and changes made manually from ubuntu e.g. LVM vg and lv created manually using pvcreate, vgcreate, lvcreate?
<mup> Bug #1741913 opened: [master] Twisted seems to not handle disconnect from client correctly <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741913>
<mup> Bug #1741915 opened: [master] Websocket randomly disconnects and reconnects <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741915>
<mup> Bug #1741923 opened: Deprecation warning for twisted HTTPPageGetter <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741923>
<mup> Bug #1702567 opened: Make package-dev does not include maas_api_helper.py <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <MAAS 2.3:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702567>
<mup> Bug #1741976 opened: [master] Cannot compose machine for UI <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741976>
<jeff159> Hello, I am having some trouble setting up nodes with Maas. Is this a place where I can seek help?
<mup> Bug #1741976 changed: [master] Cannot compose machine for UI <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741976>
<jeff159> Hi, I'm having issues with setting up nodes. In particular, it appears that I am unable to communicate with my nodes' BMC. I've tried searching through Ask Ubuntu and googling possible answers, but I have not found anything useful. Would somebody be able to help, or point me in the right direction to get help? Thank you!
<maticue> hi everyone! one question. is it possible to change default domain name (use a custom one, instead using .maas) and change region controller domain name using maas cli?
#maas 2018-01-09
<jeff159> Hello, is anybody able to help me with this problem? It has to do with detecting nodes with IPMI: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+question/662720
<mup> Bug #1742137 opened: [2.3] Memtester oom <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742137>
<mup> Bug #1742195 opened: Pod details page doesn't show Pod nodes anymore <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742195>
<mup> Bug #1742270 opened: [2.3] Interface configuration for controllers is broken <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742270>
<mup> Bug #1742299 opened: IPMI auto-detection fails when LAN channel != 1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742299>
<mup> Bug #1742299 changed: IPMI auto-detection fails when LAN channel != 1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742299>
<mup> Bug #1742299 opened: IPMI auto-detection fails when LAN channel != 1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742299>
<mup> Bug #1742299 changed: IPMI auto-detection fails when LAN channel != 1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742299>
<mup> Bug #1742299 opened: IPMI auto-detection fails when LAN channel != 1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742299>
<Rory__> Would anyone have a recommendation on well written documentation or thoughts on handing off a provisioned server to Chef? (or something else)  I had looked over the maas knife plugin but it seems to have break with Chef 13.x
<Rory__> Seems to break*
#maas 2018-01-10
<mup> Bug #1742324 opened: Bionic kernel panics in the MAAS ephemeral environment <MAAS:Triaged> <linux (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742324>
#maas 2018-01-11
<mup> Bug #1742290 opened: maas-run-remote-scripts doesn't pass DEBIAN_FRONTEND environment variable <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <MAAS 2.3:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742290>
<mup> Bug #1742703 opened: Virsh pod: autostart for created virtual machines is not enabled <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742703>
<mup> Bug #1742704 opened: Virsh pod: misleading error message about missing libvirt-bin package <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742704>
<mup> Bug #1742708 opened: Virsh pod: unclear in which pool the image of a virtual machine is created <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742708>
<mup> Bug #1742708 changed: Virsh pod: unclear in which pool the image of a virtual machine is created <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742708>
<mup> Bug #1742708 opened: Virsh pod: unclear in which pool the image of a virtual machine is created <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742708>
<mup> Bug #1742808 opened: Creating bond via api ignores params <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742808>
#maas 2018-01-12
<mup> Bug #1742893 opened: PXE boot fails [rackd.log - Resource temporarily unavailable] <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742893>
<PTO> What is wrong when a maas controller suddenly decides not to start the dhcp service with the following error: "maas-controller dhcpd[1786]: Can't open /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.conf: Permission denied"
<mup> Bug #1713556 opened: pods: MAAS created VMs don't log console output <cdoqa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713556>
<Bob___> Hello.  I have a Curtin issue.....
<Bob___> When I run tasks they do not run in the same order
<Bob___> Is there anyone that can give some ideas
<mup> Bug #1742971 opened: pod created vm fails commissioning after apparently booting to linux <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742971>
<mup> Bug #1743005 opened: MAAS enlistment fails when region is behind a NAT <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743005>
<mup> Bug #1743005 changed: MAAS enlistment fails when region is behind a NAT <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743005>
<mup> Bug #1743005 opened: MAAS enlistment fails when region is behind a NAT <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743005>
<mup> Bug #1742324 changed: Bionic kernel panics in the MAAS ephemeral environment <bionic> <kernel-key> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <linux (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742324>
<mup> Bug #1742324 opened: Bionic kernel panics in the MAAS ephemeral environment <bionic> <kernel-key> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <linux (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742324>
<mup> Bug #1742324 changed: Bionic kernel panics in the MAAS ephemeral environment <bionic> <kernel-key> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <linux (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742324>
<ahasenack> hi, I'm trying to enlist a node with maas 2.3.0 on xenial
<ahasenack> it boots, gets an ip, kernel,
<ahasenack> eventually gets to the ubuntu login prompt
<ahasenack> and just stays there
<ahasenack> it also doesn't show up in the nodes list with one of the petnames
<ahasenack> no clue what it is doing
<ahasenack> last output before the prompt is
<ahasenack> [   12.937922] systemd-journald[472]: Received request to flush runtime journal from PID 1
<ahasenack> it's odd because it then stays a long-ish time there, until the prompt finally shows up
<ahasenack> by long-ish I mean maybe 2 minutes
#maas 2018-01-13
<ahasenack> continuing from my question yesterday,
<ahasenack> I think this is the problem
<ahasenack> (my debug)
<ahasenack> 2018-01-13 17:38:38 maasserver: [error] Returning preseed_context={'syslog_host_port': '127.0.0.1:514', 'osystem': '', 'metadata_enlist_url': 'http://127.0.0.1/MAAS/metadata/enlist', 'server_url': 'http://127.0.0.1/MAAS/api/2.0/machines/', 'release': '', 'server_host': '127.0.0.1'}
<ahasenack> it's telling the node to use 127.0.0.1
<ahasenack> ok, interesting
<ahasenack> if I fetch the preseed via this url:
<ahasenack> http://10.0.5.5/MAAS/metadata/latest/enlist-preseed/?op=get_enlist_preseed
<ahasenack> it returns
<ahasenack>     metadata_url: http://127.0.0.1:5240/MAAS/metadata/enlist
<ahasenack> but if I fetch it via THIS url:
<ahasenack> http://10.0.5.5:5240/MAAS/metadata/latest/enlist-preseed/?op=get_enlist_preseed
<ahasenack> then it returns:
<ahasenack>     metadata_url: http://10.0.5.5:5240/MAAS/metadata/enlist
<ahasenack> it's probably because apache is being a proxy and redirecting the former to localhost:5240
<ahasenack> and that's where the localhost comes from
<ahasenack> in the response
<mup> Bug #1743142 opened: [2.3] get_enlist_preseed returns 127.0.0.1 for metadata_url <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743142>
<mup> Bug #1743144 opened: hpvsa-update ppa has no xenial packages <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743144>
<torontoyes> Can someone provide the clear steps in creating windows image that will work for MAAS, as I'm having difficulty finding that information.
#maas 2018-01-14
<mup> Bug #1743144 changed: hpvsa-update ppa has no xenial packages <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743144>
<Chris__> hi
<Chris__> does one of you know, if there is a way to rename the default dns domain? (ie.e from *.maas to *.example.com)
<ahasenack> Chris__: I don't know, but if the UI doesn't have it, I would take a look at the API
<ahasenack> the maas command line utility
<Chris__> y, thx
<mup> Bug #1743249 opened: Failed Deployment after timeout trying to retrieve grub cfg <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743249>
